# Questa non è integrazione



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2017)

*Questa non è integrazione*

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...-anni-affidata-famiglia-islamica-1434607.html


----------



## ologramma (29 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...-anni-affidata-famiglia-islamica-1434607.html


solite menate dei giudici , mi viene sovente di pensare ma lo sanno quello che fanno certe volte?:facepalm:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> solite menate dei giudici , mi viene sovente di pensare ma lo sanno quello che fanno certe volte?:facepalm:


purtroppo lo sanno benissimo...


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2017)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/politica/sar-segnata-trauma-cos-strappano-lidentit-1434877.html


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2017)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...a-famiglia-affidataria-musulmana-1435469.html

non è un lieto fine, perchè il trauma che sta bimba ha vissuto per mesi, chissà se mai verrà assorbito


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

Qualche anno fa mi trovavo in una spiaggia isolata (occorreva una mezzoretta di cammino per arrivarci) in un parco naturale interdetto ai veicoli a motore della Corsica. Eravamo da soli, noi tre, e proprio per questo eravamo nudi. 
Ero in prossimità della battigia con mia figlia, che allora era ancora una bimba, stavo osservando in piedi lei che giocava con la sabbia.
Senza che me ne accorgessi, alle mie spalle sopraggiunse un pick-up 4x4 che nel cassone trasportava un 5 o sei bambini, che vedendomi si misero a ridere.
Dal veicolo a quel punto scese un nordafricano che cominciò a venirmi incontro impugnando un machete e pronunciando frasi incomprensibili.
Mia moglie dormiva (fortunatamente) ed essendoci una duna tra noi e lui non poteva essere scorta.
Io feci alcuni gesti con le mani invitando l'individuo a mantenere la calma, mi misi il costume velocemente.
L'individuo si calmò, ritorno indietro verso l'auto, ripose il machete nella tasca della portiera e se ne andò.
Non denunciai l'accaduto, ma ovviamente non frequentai più quella spiaggia.
Il nudismo è comune in tutte le spiagge della Corsica isolate. O perlomeno, lo era.
Non è _integrazione_ neppure questo:
http://calcydros2.altervista.org/nudisti-siete-infedeli-andrete-allinferno/

http://www.ilsussidiario.net/News/E...gia-da-uomini-che-urlano-Allah-Akhbar/716733/

E neppure questo
https://www.professioneacqua.it/ras...re-al-nudismo-in-piscina-troppe-molestie.html

O questo

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...to-attacco-terroristico-spiaggia-1273958.html

Non è rinunciando ad alcuni _costumi_ (seppur di minoranza) e opportunità che si pretende di creare integrazione.


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa mi trovavo in una spiaggia isolata (occorreva una mezzoretta di cammino per arrivarci) in un parco naturale interdetto ai veicoli a motore della Corsica. Eravamo da soli, noi tre, e proprio per questo eravamo nudi.  Ero in prossimità della battigia con mia figlia, che allora era ancora una bimba, stavo osservando in piedi lei che giocava con la sabbia. Senza che me ne accorgessi, alle mie spalle sopraggiunse un pick-up 4x4 che nel cassone trasportava un 5 o sei bambini, che vedendomi si misero a ridere. Dal veicolo a quel punto scese un nordafricano che cominciò a venirmi incontro impugnando un machete e pronunciando frasi incomprensibili. Mia moglie dormiva (fortunatamente) ed essendoci una duna tra noi e lui non poteva essere scorta. Io feci alcuni gesti con le mani invitando l'individuo a mantenere la calma, mi misi il costume velocemente. L'individuo si calmò, ritorno indietro verso l'auto, ripose il machete nella tasca della portiera e se ne andò. Non denunciai l'accaduto, ma ovviamente non frequentai più quella spiaggia. Il nudismo è comune in tutte le spiagge della Corsica isolate. O perlomeno, lo era. Non è _integrazione_ neppure questo: http://calcydros2.altervista.org/nudisti-siete-infedeli-andrete-allinferno/ http://www.ilsussidiario.net/News/E...gia-da-uomini-che-urlano-Allah-Akhbar/716733/  E neppure questo https://www.professioneacqua.it/ras...re-al-nudismo-in-piscina-troppe-molestie.html  O questo  http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...to-attacco-terroristico-spiaggia-1273958.html  Non è rinunciando ad alcuni _costumi_ (seppur di minoranza) e opportunità che si pretende di creare integrazione.


  Ciao Danny, bentornato. Vorrei chiederti secondo te come possiamo definire l' integrazione, cioè vorrei capire quando possiamo affermare di aver integrato o di essere stati integrati socialmente. Come definizione.


----------



## ologramma (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Danny, bentornato. Vorrei chiederti secondo te come possiamo definire l' integrazione, cioè vorrei capire quando possiamo affermare di aver integrato o di essere stati integrati socialmente. Come definizione.


Iniziamno a vestirci tutti eguali o anche nello stesso modo  forse sarebbe l'inizio


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno l'integrazione l'interpreta anche così:
http://la-zanzara.radio24.ilsole24o...e-liberta-meglio-del-tradimento/?refresh_ce=1

http://www.lultimaribattuta.it/36429_valeria-castellano-grillina-e-musulmana
Valeria Castellano:
_"Meglio la poligamia del tradimento_ – dice la giornalista ai microfoni di Parenzo – _Non è bello tradire e allora la poligamia significa maggiore libertà. Meglio un uomo che non abbandona e continua a prendersi cura della donna se lei lo vuole. Il divorzio nel mondo islamico esiste da 100 anni prima dei nostri paesi, da quando esiste il Corano, anche la donna può abbandonare l’uomo.”

"__*“La donna nel mondo occidentale è più sottomessa, siamo legate alla fisicità, alla bellezza, vogliamo piacere con la minigonna e i tacchi.* La donna islamica è come l’uomo: tu vai in giro con i pettorali in vista facendo vedere i capezzoli o con i jeans attillati per far vedere il culo? La donna non dipende dal corpo come la donna occidentale. Per non parlare della pubblicità, in Occidente per vendere una ciabatta devi vedere una donna nuda, altrimenti non funziona”.



Mai come in questo momento avremmo bisogno di parlare seriamente, lontano dalla propaganda e da simili personaggi, di quanto sta accadendo e di quello che potrà accadere in futuro.

_


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> Iniziamno a vestirci tutti eguali o anche nello stesso modo  forse sarebbe l'inizio


  Tutti uguali mi puzza un po' di divisa, e sono estremamente diffidente dei popoli che portano le divise in tutte le fasi della vita.


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'integrazione l'interpreta anche così: http://la-zanzara.radio24.ilsole24o...e-liberta-meglio-del-tradimento/?refresh_ce=1 http://www.lultimaribattuta.it/36429_valeria-castellano-grillina-e-musulmana Valeria Castellano: _"Meglio la poligamia del tradimento_ – dice la giornalista ai microfoni di Parenzo – _Non è bello tradire e allora la poligamia significa maggiore libertà. Meglio un uomo che non abbandona e continua a prendersi cura della donna se lei lo vuole. Il divorzio nel mondo islamico esiste da 100 anni prima dei nostri paesi, da quando esiste il Corano, anche la donna può abbandonare l’uomo.”  "__*“La donna nel mondo occidentale è più sottomessa, siamo legate alla fisicità, alla bellezza, vogliamo piacere con la minigonna e i tacchi.* La donna islamica è come l’uomo: tu vai in giro con i pettorali in vista facendo vedere i capezzoli o con i jeans attillati per far vedere il culo? La donna non dipende dal corpo come la donna occidentale. Per non parlare della pubblicità, in Occidente per vendere una ciabatta devi vedere una donna nuda, altrimenti non funziona”.    Mai come in questo momento avremmo bisogno di parlare seriamente, lontano dalla propaganda e da simili personaggi, di quanto sta accadendo e di quello che potrà accadere in futuro.  _


  Sulle ultime due righe ovviamente sono d' accordo, ma chiedevo una definizione tua, non per criticarla, non so se mi spiego ) Ho come l'impressione che l'integrazione dipenda dal sistema valoriale che i vari tipi di culture portano con se. Chi critica la possibilità di integrazione in pratica spesso si basa sulla incapacità o impossibilità di condivisione o di mediazione su questo aspetto.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Danny, bentornato. Vorrei chiederti secondo te come possiamo definire l' integrazione, cioè vorrei capire quando possiamo affermare di aver integrato o di essere stati integrati socialmente. Come definizione.


Bisognerebbe distinguere tra integrazione economica e culturale.
Probabilmente si ritiene in genere sufficiente la prima sorvolando sulla seconda.
Porto un esempio balneare, visto il clima: in una spiaggia è più facile che che sopravviva nel tempo, grazie alla maggiore tolleranza, in termini di frequentazione, una comunità di nudisti oppure una di persone con donne in costume islamico?
E realmente possono convivere?
E quando saranno la maggioranza anche rispetto alle persone con costume?
Non è facile dare una risposta, neppure su un'argomento banale come questo.


----------



## ologramma (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutti uguali mi puzza un po' di divisa, e sono estremamente diffidente dei popoli che portano le divise in tutte le fasi della vita.


mica intendevo la divisa:sonar: volevo solo dire vedi i cinesi , vedi gli albanesi , vedi tutti gli altri escludendo  anche i mussulmani che si vestono come noi  ma non gli altri.
Qualcosa di caratteristico del loro paese ci sta  ma quei camicioni lunghi non si possono vedere


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> mica intendevo la divisa:sonar: volevo solo dire vedi i cinesi , vedi gli albanesi , vedi tutti gli altri escludendo  anche i mussulmani che si vestono come noi  ma non gli altri. Qualcosa di caratteristico del loro paese ci sta  ma quei camicioni lunghi non si possono vedere


  Si però è complicato definire ad esempio per legge cosa si può mettere e cosa no, la legge italiana per una faccenda di antiterrorismo degli anni 70 impone ad esempio la visibilità del volto per un fatto di riconoscimento, è già qualcosa a ben pensarci. Poi i costumi tradizionali in genere vanno a morire con le seconde generazioni, i giovani. Immagino che i camicioni lunghi vengano portati da molti per sentirsi un po' più a casa, per auto rassicurarsi sulla loro identità.


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe distinguere tra integrazione economica e culturale. Probabilmente si ritiene in genere sufficiente la prima sorvolando sulla seconda. Porto un esempio balneare, visto il clima: in una spiaggia è più facile che che sopravviva nel tempo, grazie alla maggiore tolleranza, in termini di frequentazione, una comunità di nudisti oppure una di persone con donne in costume islamico? E realmente possono convivere? E quando saranno la maggioranza anche rispetto alle persone con costume? Non è facile dare una risposta, neppure su un'argomento banale come questo.


  Ovvio che io preferisco i nudisti, ma non ti fare troppe illusioni. )))))))


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> mica intendevo la divisa:sonar: volevo solo dire vedi i cinesi , vedi gli albanesi , vedi tutti gli altri escludendo  anche i mussulmani che si vestono come noi  ma non gli altri.
> Qualcosa di caratteristico del loro paese ci sta  ma quei camicioni lunghi non si possono vedere


Sai che la tua opinione esprime proprio l'annullamento dell'altro,  non solo l'annullamento delle culture per te altre, ma anche l'annullamento della individualità che dovrebbe essere un valore (su cui si potrebbero scrivere libri) della cultura occidentale.
Considerare normale ciò che è normale per noi è aberrante.
Soprattutto mentre si sta diffondendo che tutto sia normale "tra adulti consenzienti" poi cresce l'intolleranza per comportamenti che sono connotati culturalmente.

Ma vi pare che si possa essere aperti, per restare solo nell'ambito delle relazioni amorose, nei confronti del tradimento, considerandolo quasi inevitabile,  di scambio di coppia, frequentazioni di privé ecc e poi scandalizzarsi per una relazione tra un uomo e due donne che devono essere entrambe consenzienti e con esattamente pari diritti?
Non vedete quanto sia paradossale presupporre l'imposizione per un semplice foulard in testa e non voler vedere nessuna presssione per gli scambi di coppia?

Mi verrebbe da ridere se da questi paradossi non derivassero comportamenti pericolosi.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Questa discussione si ricollega a quella aperta da me su ispirazione di cielo.
È il pregiudizio, la familiarità con un comportamento o con una persona, il senso di vicinanza o appartenenza culturale che influenza in modo non consapevole ed eccessivo il giudizio.
Come quando si sollevò un caso su una donna in burkini al mare osservata con disgusto dalle altre bagnanti, per poi scoprire che si trattava di Nigella, famosissima cuoca della tv, che non voleva abbronzarsi e le bagnanti disgustate erano invece sue amiche che ridevano.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Si però è complicato definire ad esempio per legge cosa si può mettere e cosa no, la legge italiana per una faccenda di antiterrorismo degli anni 70 impone ad esempio la visibilità del volto per un fatto di riconoscimento, è già qualcosa a ben pensarci. Poi i costumi tradizionali in genere vanno a morire con le seconde generazioni, i giovani. Immagino che i camicioni lunghi vengano portati da molti per sentirsi un po' più a casa, per auto rassicurarsi sulla loro identità.


Non era per antiterrorismo, ma per potere fotografare e schedare i partecipanti alle manifestazioni di piazza e in particolare al servizio d'ordine. Legge tra l'altro attualmente del tutto inutile allo scopo perché l'abbigliamento sportivo ha prodotto passamontagna leggeri e facilissimi da mettere e togliere.
L'unico risultato attuale è stato di scoraggiare il servizio d'ordine che favorisce la presenza di gruppi di uomini, quelli sì travisati, che fanno fallire nella violenza ogni manifestazione


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione si ricollega a quella aperta da me su ispirazione di cielo. È il pregiudizio, la familiarità con un comportamento o con una persona, il senso di vicinanza o appartenenza culturale che influenza in modo non consapevole ed eccessivo il giudizio. Come quando si sollevò un caso su una donna in burkini al mare osservata con disgusto dalle altre bagnanti, per poi scoprire che si trattava di Nigella, famosissima cuoca della tv, che non voleva abbronzarsi e le bagnanti disgustate erano invece sue amiche che ridevano.


  Io non ne farei una faccenda di scorza, di abitudini esteriori, come ho ribadito prima la faccenda si riduce (riduce per modo di dire) ad un fatto di condivisione di valori comuni e di accettazione attraverso la mediazione di una linea che sia accettabile per tutti. Per fare questo ci vuole chiarezza sul proprio sistema valoriale, sul quale da più parti si balbetta finendo per mettersi in mano ai populisti. E' indimostrabile che una società funzioni dove lo stesso spazio sociale sia condiviso da gruppi che si riferiscono a diversi valori di fondo. E' per questo che sono scettico sul fattore unificante dell' economia alla quale si è delegato lo sporco lavoro che invece spetterebbe alla politica, sperando che le cose col tempo si aggiustino da sole.


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era per antiterrorismo, ma per potere fotografare e schedare i partecipanti alle manifestazioni di piazza e in particolare al servizio d'ordine. Legge tra l'altro attualmente del tutto inutile allo scopo perché l'abbigliamento sportivo ha prodotto passamontagna leggeri e facilissimi da mettere e togliere. L'unico risultato attuale è stato di scoraggiare il servizio d'ordine che favorisce la presenza di gruppi di uomini, quelli sì travisati, che fanno fallire nella violenza ogni manifestazione


  Fosse per qualsiasi motivo la trovo una regola di civiltà e di sicurezza.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che la tua opinione esprime proprio l'annullamento non solo l'annullamento delle culture per te altre, ma anche l'annullamento della individualità che dovrebbe essere un valore (su cui si potrebbero scrivere libri) della cultura occidentale.
> *Considerare normale ciò che è normale per noi è aberrante.
> *Soprattutto mentre si sta diffondendo che tutto sia normale "tra adulti consenzienti" poi cresce l'intolleranza per comportamenti che sono connotati culturalmente.
> 
> ...


In alcuni paesi orientali si mangiano "normalmente" cani.
Da noi la cosa viene mediamente considerata aberrante, però mangiamo le mucche che in India non si mangiano e i maiali e i cavalli che sono vietati per ebrei e musulmani.
Ogni regione del mondo ha la sua storia e la sua cultura, non è possibile definire una "normalità" a livello globale, piuttosto si devono comprendere che esistono differenze tali per cui aprire da noi una macelleria di carne di cane susciterebbe la stessa reazione presso gli italiani di una salumeria in Oman presso gli abitanti locali.


----------



## insane (31 Agosto 2017)

*In un futuro non troppo lontano..*



Scherzo dai, che senno' i buonisti mi massacrano


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ne farei una faccenda di scorza, di abitudini esteriori, come ho ribadito prima la faccenda si riduce (riduce per modo di dire) ad un fatto di condivisione di valori comuni e di accettazione attraverso la mediazione di una linea che sia accettabile per tutti. Per fare questo ci vuole chiarezza sul proprio sistema valoriale, sul quale da più parti si balbetta finendo per mettersi in mano ai populisti. E' indimostrabile che una società funzioni dove lo stesso spazio sociale sia condiviso da gruppi che si riferiscono a diversi valori di fondo. E' per questo che sono scettico sul fattore unificante dell' economia alla quale si è delegato lo sporco lavoro che invece spetterebbe alla politica, sperando che le cose col tempo si aggiustino da sole.


Appunto le opposizioni si basano su valori poco chiari.
Se si guarda ciò che accomuna, invece di ciò che distingue è più facile.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ne farei una faccenda di scorza, di abitudini esteriori, come ho ribadito prima la faccenda si riduce (riduce per modo di dire) ad un fatto di condivisione di valori comuni e di accettazione attraverso la mediazione di una linea che sia accettabile per tutti. Per fare questo ci vuole chiarezza sul proprio sistema valoriale, sul quale da più parti si balbetta finendo per mettersi in mano ai populisti. E*' indimostrabile che una società funzioni dove lo stesso spazio sociale sia condiviso da gruppi che si riferiscono a diversi valori di fondo.* E' per questo che sono scettico sul fattore unificante dell' economia alla quale si è delegato lo sporco lavoro che invece spetterebbe alla politica, sperando che le cose col tempo si aggiustino da sole.


Una società funziona in teoria quando esistono valori condivisi da una maggioranza insieme al rispetto delle minoranze.
in questo scritto di Nassin Nicholas Taleb viene portata avanti invece un'altra visione, in cui sono le minoranze a imporre i cambiamenti.
E' un articolo interessante.
http://vocidallestero.it/2017/08/18...a-vince-sempre-il-dispotismo-della-minoranza/

Per reagire a questo dovremmo avere un'identità molto forte e poco penetrabile che non possiamo avere in quanto abbiamo una storia democratica, siamo uno stato laico, siamo già multiculturali storicamente e come italiani abituati ad avere contatti commerciali col resto del mondo (basti pensare in tempi più recenti all'ENI).
In questo momento il nostro problema però non è l'Islam, ma una corrente che possiamo definire nazionalsocialista all'interno dell'islam, che mira a portare conflitti e paure in Europa e probabilmente ad avere maggior potere in futuro, che spera di contrapporre gli islamici naturalizzati europei alle altre popolazioni residenti in Europa, a dividere secondo antichi schemi (dividi et impera, ma questo fa comodo a tutti...) per limitare le libertà della popolazione, a portare da noi i conflitti già presenti all'interno del mondo islamico per potere godere probabilmente di maggior autorevolezza e possibilità di ricatto nei colloqui con i rappresentanti dei nostri governi - tenendo conto che le ragioni di tutto questo sono puramente economiche e vanno dalla vendita di armi occidentali allo sfruttamento di miniere e giacimenti di petrolio.
Noi tutti a parlare di integrazione e razzismo in un clima che si è reso tossico dalla paura, il tutto mentre si triplica la vendita di armi all'Arabia Saudita (le vendiamo anche all'Egitto...) e il Qatar si compra la città di Londra, il cui simbolo The Shard viene inaugurato dal primo ministro del Qatar, che ne ha finanziato la costruzione.
Di cosa stiamo parlando?
Di Al Sisi e di un italiano ed europeo torturato e ucciso In Egitto?
O della Merkel che incontra Al Sisi tranquillamente malgrado questo e altri assassinii per i diversi miliardi di giro di affari che legano Germania- Egitto?
Di valori della nostra società?
Quali sono in definitiva?


----------



## stany (31 Agosto 2017)

.
AUSTRALIA DA' LEZIONE DI CIVILTA' A TUTTO L'OCCIDENTE!!
Ai musulmani che vogliono vivere secondo la legge della Sharia Islamica, recentemente è stato detto di lasciare l’Australia, questo allo scopo di prevenire e evitare eventuali attacchi terroristici.
Il primo ministro John Howard ha scioccato alcuni musulmani australiani dichiarando:
GLI IMMIGRATI NON AUSTRALIANI DEVONO ADATTARSI!
“Prendere o lasciare, sono stanco che questa nazione debba preoccuparsi di sapere se offendiamo alcuni individui o la loro cultura. La nostra cultura si è sviluppata attraverso lotte, vittorie, conquiste portate avanti da milioni di uomini e donne che hanno ricercato la libertà.
La nostra lingua ufficiale è l’INGLESE, non lo spagnolo, il libanese, l’arabo, il cinese, il giapponese, o qualsiasi altra lingua. Di conseguenza, se desiderate far parte della nostra società, imparatene la lingua!
La maggior parte degli Australiani crede in Dio. Non si tratta di obbligo di cristianesimo, d’influenza della destra o di pressione politica, ma è un fatto, perché degli uomini e delle donne hanno fondato questa nazione su dei principi cristiani e questo è ufficialmente insegnato. E’ quindi appropriato che questo si veda sui muri delle nostre scuole. Se Dio vi offende, vi suggerisco allora di prendere in considerazione un’altre parte del mondo come vostro paese di accoglienza, perché Dio fa parte delle nostra cultura. Noi accetteremo le vostre credenze senza fare domande. Tutto ciò che vi domandiamo è di accettare le nostre, e di vivere in armonia pacificamente con noi.
Questo è il NOSTRO PAESE; la NOSTRA TERRA e il NOSTRO STILE DI VITA. E vi offriamo la possibilità di approfittare di tutto questo. Ma se non fate altro che lamentarvi, prendervela con la nostra bandiera, il nostro impegno, le nostre credenze cristiane o il nostro stile di vita, allora vi incoraggio fortemente ad approfittare di un’altra grande libertà australiana: IL DIRITTO AD ANDARVENE. Se non siete felici qui, allora PARTITE. Non vi abbiamo forzati a venire qui, siete voi che avete chiesto di essere qui. Allora rispettate il paese che Vi ha accettati”.


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una società funziona in teoria quando esistono valori condivisi da una maggioranza insieme al rispetto delle minoranze. in questo scritto di Nassin Nicholas Taleb viene portata avanti invece un'altra visione, in cui sono le minoranze a imporre i cambiamenti. E' un articolo interessante. http://vocidallestero.it/2017/08/18...a-vince-sempre-il-dispotismo-della-minoranza/  Per reagire a questo dovremmo avere un'identità molto forte e poco penetrabile che non possiamo avere in quanto abbiamo una storia democratica, siamo uno stato laico, siamo già multiculturali storicamente e come italiani abituati ad avere contatti commerciali col resto del mondo (basti pensare in tempi più recenti all'ENI). In questo momento il nostro problema però non è l'Islam, ma una corrente che possiamo definire nazionalsocialista all'interno dell'islam, che mira a portare conflitti e paure in Europa e probabilmente ad avere maggior potere in futuro, che spera di contrapporre gli islamici naturalizzati europei alle altre popolazioni residenti in Europa, a dividere secondo antichi schemi (dividi et impera, ma questo fa comodo a tutti...) per limitare le libertà della popolazione, a portare da noi i conflitti già presenti all'interno del mondo islamico per potere godere probabilmente di maggior autorevolezza e possibilità di ricatto nei colloqui con i rappresentanti dei nostri governi - tenendo conto che le ragioni di tutto questo sono puramente economiche e vanno dalla vendita di armi occidentali allo sfruttamento di miniere e giacimenti di petrolio. Noi tutti a parlare di integrazione e razzismo in un clima che si è reso tossico dalla paura, il tutto mentre si triplica la vendita di armi all'Arabia Saudita (le vendiamo anche all'Egitto...) e il Qatar si compra la città di Londra, il cui simbolo The Shard viene inaugurato dal primo ministro del Qatar, che ne ha finanziato la costruzione. Di cosa stiamo parlando? Di Al Sisi e di un italiano ed europeo torturato e ucciso In Egitto? O della Merkel che incontra Al Sisi tranquillamente malgrado questo e altri assassinii per i diversi miliardi di giro di affari che legano Germania- Egitto? Di valori della nostra società? Quali sono in definitiva?


  E perciò di fronte ad una incoerenza interessata da parte di chi ci governa dovremmo passare sopra a tutto?


----------



## trilobita (31 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> .
> AUSTRALIA DA' LEZIONE DI CIVILTA' A TUTTO L'OCCIDENTE!!
> Ai musulmani che vogliono vivere secondo la legge della Sharia Islamica, recentemente è stato detto di lasciare l’Australia, questo allo scopo di prevenire e evitare eventuali attacchi terroristici.
> Il primo ministro John Howard ha scioccato alcuni musulmani australiani dichiarando:
> ...


I figli dei fiori,in Australia ancora non sono arrivati....


----------



## Hygia (31 Agosto 2017)

Al di là della questione integrazione, e parlando nello specifico di affidamento, in Italia i bambini non vengono affidati ad atei dichiarati, mentre in UK se sei vegano non te li affidano. 

Credo che si debbano rivedere i parametri per la scelta dei genitori affidatari, perché se si preferiscono integralisti religiosi a gente che pensa col proprio cervello, direi che mettiamo seriamente a rischio il futuro di questi poveri bambini...


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa mi trovavo in una spiaggia isolata (occorreva una mezzoretta di cammino per arrivarci) in un parco naturale interdetto ai veicoli a motore della Corsica. Eravamo da soli, noi tre, e proprio per questo eravamo nudi.
> Ero in prossimità della battigia con mia figlia, che allora era ancora una bimba, stavo osservando in piedi lei che giocava con la sabbia.
> Senza che me ne accorgessi, alle mie spalle sopraggiunse un pick-up 4x4 che nel cassone trasportava un 5 o sei bambini, che vedendomi si misero a ridere.
> Dal veicolo a quel punto scese un nordafricano che cominciò a venirmi incontro impugnando un machete e pronunciando frasi incomprensibili.
> ...


Integrazione significa che chi arriva, assorbe e fa propri i valori,le leggi,gli usi ed i costumi della terra in cui decide di vivere.

i figli,i nipoti, i pronipoti di coloro che emigrarono illo tempore nelle Americhe oggi di italiano hanno quasi sempre solo il cognome, per il resto sono americani, argentini, brasiliani, canadesi a tutto tondo.

i musulmani, ovunque si trovino, non è un discorso solo legato all'Italia nè all'Europa, ersno sono e restano per sempre e prima di tutto dei musulmani, salvo eccezioni talmente isolate da non rilevare statisticamente.

perchè la loro è una cultura forte, in cui il senso del sacro è sentito nel profondo ed in cui la comunità dei credenti, la Ummah, viene prima di tutto.

che quel tizio potesse andarsene in giro con un machete è già abbastanza indicativo, che poi te lo abbia brandito contro per importi di mettere un costume in una spiaggia tipicamente frequentata da nudisti, ti fa capire quanto alto sia il disprezzo di costoro per noi e per tutto quello che rappresentiamo ai loro occhi.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Al di là della questione integrazione, e parlando nello specifico di affidamento, in Italia i bambini non vengono affidati ad atei dichiarati, mentre in UK se sei vegano non te li affidano.
> 
> Credo che si debbano rivedere i parametri per la scelta dei genitori affidatari, perché se si preferiscono integralisti religiosi a gente che pensa col proprio cervello, direi che mettiamo seriamente a rischio il futuro di questi poveri bambini...


una bambina che proviene da una famiglia cattolica non può essere affidata nè a dei musulmani nè a degli atei dichiarati.     e se un vegano vuole adottare una bimba non vegana, che impari a cucinare la bistecca.

ovviamente vale anche il contrario, non puoi affidare la figlia di una famiglia vegana ad un Homer Simpson che si fa i panini con 4 tipi di pancetta diversa.

già l'affidamento è una cosa traumatica, che almeno si cerchi di rispettare il contesto culturale,valoriale,alimentare, educativo dei bambini mi pare veramente il minimo.


----------



## brenin (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò di fronte ad una incoerenza interessata da parte di chi ci governa dovremmo passare sopra a tutto?


Concordo, ed aggiungo : o forse dovremmo noi " integrarci " con loro e con tutto quello che portano ? penso si sia perso il senso della misura.... questo non significa che un musulmano, ad esempio, non possa avere il diritto di praticare l'islamismo, ma ciò non implica che lo stato italiano debba mettere a loro disposizione i luoghi ove praticare la loro credenza, o tollerare comportamenti molto, ma molto al di sopra, della comune convivenza civile. Ma per attuare un deciso cambio di rotta serve una classe politica con gli attributi.... ed il povero asinello ricasca per l'ennesima volta.
 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] sull'" affare "  Regeni ho molte perplessità... cosa faceva realmente in quel paese ? per chi lavorava ? per quanto ovvio non sto cercando di giustificare in alcun modo la barbara esecuzione avvenuta, ma se ti addentri in "settori" delicati i rischi che si corrono sono elevatissimi, amche a rischio della vita.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo, ed aggiungo : o forse dovremmo noi " integrarci " con loro e con tutto quello che portano ? penso si sia perso il senso della misura.... questo non significa che un musulmano, ad esempio, non possa avere il diritto di praticare l'islamismo, ma ciò non implica che lo stato italiano debba mettere a loro disposizione i luoghi ove praticare la loro credenza, o tollerare comportamenti molto, ma molto al di sopra, della comune convivenza civile. Ma per attuare un deciso cambio di rotta serve una classe politica con gli attributi.... ed il povero asinello ricasca per l'ennesima volta.
> @_danny_ sull'" affare "  Regeni ho molte perplessità... cosa faceva realmente in quel paese ? per chi lavorava ? per quanto ovvio non sto cercando di giustificare in alcun modo la barbara esecuzione avvenuta, ma se ti addentri in "settori" delicati i rischi che si corrono sono elevatissimi, amche a rischio della vita.


e come mai il progetto di Regeni sul sindacalismo egiziano l'università di Cambridge lo voleva riassegnare per forza ad un altro italiano, che però deve aver mangiato la foglia e ha declinato l'offerta?


----------



## trilobita (31 Agosto 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo, ed aggiungo : o forse dovremmo noi " integrarci " con loro e con tutto quello che portano ? penso si sia perso il senso della misura.... questo non significa che un musulmano, ad esempio, non possa avere il diritto di praticare l'islamismo, ma ciò non implica che lo stato italiano debba mettere a loro disposizione i luoghi ove praticare la loro credenza, o tollerare comportamenti molto, ma molto al di sopra, della comune convivenza civile. Ma per attuare un deciso cambio di rotta serve una classe politica con gli attributi.... ed il povero asinello ricasca per l'ennesima volta.
> [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] sull'" affare "  Regeni ho molte perplessità... cosa faceva realmente in quel paese ? per chi lavorava ? per quanto ovvio non sto cercando di giustificare in alcun modo la barbara esecuzione avvenuta, ma se ti addentri in "settori" delicati i rischi che si corrono sono elevatissimi, amche a rischio della vita.


Credo che l'unica,oggettiva,differenza che impedisce l'integrazione tra islam e 'occidente,sia che non è compatibile con uno stato laico.
Le religioni,protestanti,ortodosse,cattoliche,valdesi e quant'altro,non confliggono con la legislazione che le governa.
Per l'islam la legge è il corano,punto.


----------



## brenin (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> e come mai il progetto di Regeni sul sindacalismo egiziano l'università di Cambridge lo voleva riassegnare per forza ad un altro italiano, che però deve aver mangiato la foglia e ha declinato l'offerta?


ci sono sempre tanti " come mai " in situazioni come queste.... Ilaria Alpi, ad esempio, con la tragica fine.... sono attività pericolosissime, soprattutto se si toccano interessi " vitali " quali armamenti o " sociali " quali le opere di " istruzione " di alcune fasce sociali.... di certo è che non si arriverà mai al bandolo della matassa . Quello che mi stupisce è il fatto che persone come Regeni avessero sottovalutato enormemente i rischi potenziali ai quali si esponeva, o che altri giornalisti ( non solo italiani ) continuassero imperterriti a svolgere la loro professione senza attuare adeguate misure alla propria sicurezza personale.


----------



## brenin (31 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che l'unica,oggettiva,differenza che impedisce l'integrazione tra islam e 'occidente,sia che non è compatibile con uno stato laico.
> Le religioni,protestanti,ortodosse,cattoliche,valdesi e quant'altro,non confliggono con la legislazione che le governa.
> *Per l'islam la legge è il corano,punto*.


Non sempre.... in alcuni paesi viene " interpretato " in maniera molto eclettica, in base alle varie situazioni che si presentano od al proprio tornaconto.... penso si possa sicuramente convivere, purchè nessuna delle due parti cerchi di imporre la propria religione e che entrambi rispettino le leggi dello stato che li ospita. E, maturalmente, che la parte " ospitata " non avanzi pretese e diritti assolutamente inammissibili.


----------



## Lostris (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutti uguali mi puzza un po' di divisa, e sono estremamente diffidente dei popoli che portano le divise in tutte le fasi della vita.


Io no, per esempio sono favorevole alla divisa scolastica.


----------



## stany (31 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> I figli dei fiori,in Australia ancora non sono arrivati....


Ho dei parenti (acquisiti) li; credimi: non si scherza.Anche se tuo nonno è lì dal 1950, ed è nei libri di storia come pioniere di una certa zona, e si è integrato a tal punto di essere una colonna economico /sociale della comunità, se per svista non hai rinnovato il permesso di soggiorno, te ne torni a casetta tua, fuori dall'isola e, rifatte tutte le procedure (burocrazia positiva), allora puoi ritornare: quando decidono loro.
Capisco che essendo un'isola l'Australia, per definizione sia meno "scalabile"; ma conta la serietà e volontà di preservare quello status. Al netto della vicenda degli aborigeni (pagine discutibili), non a caso tra le prime dieci metropoli mondiali con la qualità della vita migliore ,ne figurano due australiane.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ho dei parenti (acquisiti) li; credimi: non si scherza.Anche se tuo nonno è lì dal 1950, ed è nei libri di storia come pioniere di una certa zona, e si è integrato a tal punto di essere una colonna economico /sociale della comunità, se per svista non hai rinnovato il permesso di soggiorno, te ne torni a casetta tua, fuori dall'isola e, rifatte tutte le procedure (burocrazia positiva), allora puoi ritornare: quando decidono loro.
> Capisco che essendo un'isola l'Australia, per definizione sia meno "scalabile"; ma conta la serietà e volontà di preservare quello status. Al netto della vicenda degli aborigeni (pagine discutibili), non a caso tra le prime dieci metropoli mondiali con la qualità della vita migliore ,ne figurano due australiane.


la pagine discutibili sugli aborigeni sono appunto tali perchè le ragioniamo con la testa di oggi.

con la mentalità del tempo, non è successo nulla che non sia successo in tutti gli altri imperi coloniali.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> ci sono sempre tanti " come mai " in situazioni come queste.... Ilaria Alpi, ad esempio, con la tragica fine.... sono attività pericolosissime, soprattutto se si toccano interessi " vitali " quali armamenti o " sociali " quali le opere di " istruzione " di alcune fasce sociali.... di certo è che non si arriverà mai al bandolo della matassa . Quello che mi stupisce è il fatto che persone come Regeni avessero sottovalutato enormemente i rischi potenziali ai quali si esponeva, o che altri giornalisti ( non solo italiani ) continuassero imperterriti a svolgere la loro professione senza attuare adeguate misure alla propria sicurezza personale.


i radical chic sono sempre fondamentalmente stupidi.    sono talmente convinti della teoria del buon selvaggio che vanno allo sbaraglio convinti che nessuno farà loro del male in quanto "amici" 

il giorno in cui capiranno che sono proprio loro quelli che musulmani e clandestinamenvario detestano maggiormente, allora piangeranno lacrime molto amare.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> .
> AUSTRALIA DA' LEZIONE DI CIVILTA' A TUTTO L'OCCIDENTE!!
> Ai musulmani che vogliono vivere secondo la legge della Sharia Islamica, recentemente è stato detto di lasciare l’Australia, questo allo scopo di prevenire e evitare eventuali attacchi terroristici.
> Il primo ministro John Howard ha scioccato alcuni musulmani australiani dichiarando:
> ...


Questa è una bufala.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> i radical chic sono sempre fondamentalmente stupidi.


Beceri. La parola che cerchi é beceri.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Per chi ha voglia di leggere una persona competente invece di fidarsi del cugino dell'amico.

http://www.francocardini.it/minima-cardiniana-179/#more-682


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> i radical chic  NON sono fondamentalmente stupidi.


errata corrige


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per chi ha voglia di leggere una persona competente invece di fidarsi del cugino dell'amico.
> 
> http://www.francocardini.it/minima-cardiniana-179/#more-682


perplesso ha il cugino dell'amico chiacchierone ...mi sa :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Beceri. La parola che cerchi é beceri.


 vuoi buscare subito o mi fai finire de magna 

tze' tze' 

mo magno ..intanto ...anatra arrosto


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per chi ha voglia di leggere una persona competente invece di fidarsi del cugino dell'amico.
> 
> http://www.francocardini.it/minima-cardiniana-179/#more-682


Signor Cardini, la prego di spiegarci come mai gli estensori dei rapporti sulle armi chimiche di Saddam Hussein erano nello staff che sosteneva la candidatura della strega alle Presidenziali USA nel 2016

ci spieghi come mai l'amministrazione Obama ha abbandonato nel 2011 l'Iraq senza un'approfondita verifica del fatto che l'esercito e la polizia irachene avessero davvero il controllo del territorio

ci spieghi come mai è fatto ormai accertato che i finti ribelli anti Assad che hanno costituito la branca siriana del Daesh siano stati non solo addestrati ma pure stipendiati dall'intelligence americana durante il secondo mandato Obama.

soprattutto signor Cardini, ci spieghi la ratio degli studi ONU sulla migrazione sostitutiva.


grazie.


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io no, per esempio sono favorevole alla divisa scolastica.


  Io no, ma su questa se ne potrebbe discutere. Mi riferivo ovviamente al fatto che i governi assoluti le fanno vestire nelle varie fasi della vita per inquadrare e militarizzare un popolo. Vedi Nord Corea per fare un esempio concreto ed attuale. Del resto anch' io ne ho indossata una nel periodo che un tempo si dedicava, facendole onore.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Io no, ma su questa se ne potrebbe discutere. Mi riferivo ovviamente al fatto che i governi assoluti le fanno vestire nelle varie fasi della vita per inquadrare e militarizzare un popolo. Vedi Nord Corea per fare un esempio concreto ed attuale. Del resto anch' io ne ho indossata una nel periodo che un tempo si dedicava, facendole onore.


Il Nord Corea non usa solo la divisa, ma la propaganda e la manipolazione in maniera sistematica per rafforzare e difendere la dittatura.
Televisione agiografica, disprezzo degli altri stati, contatti inesistenti o quasi con gli stranieri che vengono disprezzati e resi temibili,  parate e coreografie militari in totale sincronia assunto a spettacoli, culto della personalità.
La dittatura più stabile e duratura è quella in cui l'opposizione non esiste perché la maggior parte delle persone non hanno la capacità di confrontarsi con realtà differenti e sono assolutamente convinte che il loro stile di vita sia il migliore e in esso si identificano. 
D'altronde anche da noi si utilizzano, in maniera ovviamente più blanda, metodi di manipolazione analoghi.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vuoi buscare subito o mi fai finire de magna
> 
> tze' tze'
> 
> mo magno ..intanto ...anatra arrosto


 figurati. Devo farmi le ossa prima di andare sul termometro Politico.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò di fronte ad una incoerenza interessata da parte di chi ci governa dovremmo passare sopra a tutto?


Teoricamente non dovremmo essere noi a stabilire cosa è giusto o sbagliato fare: siamo una democrazia rappresentativa.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> figurati. Devo farmi le ossa prima di andare sul termometro Politico.


:rotfl:Iscriviti


----------



## stany (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la pagine discutibili sugli aborigeni sono appunto tali perchè le ragioniamo con la testa di oggi.
> 
> con la mentalità del tempo, non è successo nulla che non sia successo in tutti gli altri imperi coloniali.


Oggi o ieri,la sopraffazione,la prevaricazione , sono sempre esecrabili.È un fatto che l'esproprio delle terre di un popolo nativo da parte dei "conquistatori" produca emarginazione sociale .Ed è il fenomeno collegato alla migrazione africana ,provocato dal neocolonialismo soprattutto di matrice cinese.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

Spesso quando si parla di terrorismo islamico si fanno confronti con il nostro terrorismo di qualche decennio fa.
Io invece preferisco rapportarmi a un altro fenomeno di quegli anni, conseguenza di una frammentazione della società, dei cambiamenti in seno ad essa e della deriva di certe aree urbane.
All'epoca lo sbandamento identitario in cui era occorsa una certa fascia della popolazione giovanile portò molti di loro a trovare una via di fuga nella droga, che trovò larga diffusione grazie a un aumento dei centri di spaccio. E fu una vera strage per un'intera generazione.
Identicamente ci troviamo ora ad aver che fare con un discreto numero di giovani di origine (anche solo parentale) nordafricana che non sono riusciti a trovare una collocazione soddisfacente nella società occidentale, vivendo un doppio rifiuto, quello della patria d'origine dei genitori in cui non si identificano, e quello della patria dove sono nati, che non li riconosce appieno.
(io consiglio sempre di guardarsi il film "L'odio", che spiega molte cose).
Oggi al posto dello spacciatore può esserci l'imam che è in grado di fornire identità a persone magari già coinvolte in precedenza in episodi di microcriminalità o altre che hanno incamerato negli anni odio e frustrazione e che si ritengano in qualche modo emarginate.
L'aumento della paura seguito agli attentati divide ulteriormente le persone, contribuendo ad isolare la popolazione di fede e costumi musulmani e aumentando la possibilità che crescano numericamente persone emarginate che ritrovino unità nella jihad. Non vi è niente di più facile della creazione di un nemico per ritrovare un'identità carente.
Esattamente come la droga ritengo che il rischio potenziale futuro sia proprio l'aumento delle adesioni nella fascia giovanile più suscettibile ad essere manipolata dalla propaganda.


----------



## stany (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una bufala.


La notizia è del 2015.....


----------



## stany (31 Agosto 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso quando si parla di terrorismo islamico si fanno confronti con il nostro terrorismo di qualche decennio fa.
> Io invece preferisco rapportarmi a un altro fenomeno di quegli anni, conseguenza di una frammentazione della società, dei cambiamenti in seno ad essa e della deriva di certe aree urbane.
> All'epoca lo sbandamento identitario in cui era occorsa una certa fascia della popolazione giovanile portò molti di loro a trovare una via di fuga nella droga, che trovò larga diffusione grazie a un aumento dei centri di spaccio. E fu una vera strage per un'intera generazione.
> Identicamente ci troviamo ora ad aver che fare con un discreto numero di giovani di origine (anche solo parentale) nordafricana che non sono riusciti a trovare una collocazione soddisfacente nella società occidentale, vivendo un doppio rifiuto, quello della patria d'origine dei genitori in cui non si identificano, e quello della patria dove sono nati, che non li riconosce appieno.
> ...


Analisi che condivido pianamente.


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso quando si parla di terrorismo islamico si fanno confronti con il nostro terrorismo di qualche decennio fa. Io invece preferisco rapportarmi a un altro fenomeno di quegli anni, conseguenza di una frammentazione della società, dei cambiamenti in seno ad essa e della deriva di certe aree urbane. All'epoca lo sbandamento identitario in cui era occorsa una certa fascia della popolazione giovanile portò molti di loro a trovare una via di fuga nella droga, che trovò larga diffusione grazie a un aumento dei centri di spaccio. E fu una vera strage per un'intera generazione. Identicamente ci troviamo ora ad aver che fare con un discreto numero di giovani di origine (anche solo parentale) nordafricana che non sono riusciti a trovare una collocazione soddisfacente nella società occidentale, vivendo un doppio rifiuto, quello della patria d'origine dei genitori in cui non si identificano, e quello della patria dove sono nati, che non li riconosce appieno. (io consiglio sempre di guardarsi il film "L'odio", che spiega molte cose). Oggi al posto dello spacciatore può esserci l'imam che è in grado di fornire identità a persone magari già coinvolte in precedenza in episodi di microcriminalità o altre che hanno incamerato negli anni odio e frustrazione e che si ritengano in qualche modo emarginate. L'aumento della paura seguito agli attentati divide ulteriormente le persone, contribuendo ad isolare la popolazione di fede e costumi musulmani e aumentando la possibilità che crescano numericamente persone emarginate che ritrovino unità nella jihad. Non vi è niente di più facile della creazione di un nemico per ritrovare un'identità carente. Esattamente come la droga ritengo che il rischio potenziale futuro sia proprio l'aumento delle adesioni nella fascia giovanile più suscettibile ad essere manipolata dalla propaganda.


  Tutti abbiamo avuto le nostre difficoltà nello stabilire chi siamo ma a me non è passato nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di trovare una risposta nella droga. Del resto trovare una identità nello schiacciare con un furgone dei bambini in una rambla sai che bel gesto eroico.... ! Il problema è anche culturale e formativo Danny, è inutile negarcelo.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo avuto le nostre difficoltà nello stabilire chi siamo *ma a me non è passato nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di trovare una risposta nella droga*. Del resto trovare una identità nello schiacciare con un furgone dei bambini in una rambla sai che bel gesto eroico.... ! Il problema è anche culturale e formativo Danny, è inutile negarcelo.


Neppure io, ma tantissimi dei bambini divenuti ragazzi del luogo ove abitavo (quartiere popolare costituito all'80% da immigrati di origine meridionale) sì.
E' ovvio che c'è chi rimane immune.
Probabilmente i drogati all'epoca non erano neppure la maggioranza dei giovani delle periferie e forse erano più in certe zone che in altre.
Però erano sicuramente visibili, c'erano e contribuirono a cambiare la società dell'epoca e a determinare i cambiamenti dei decenni successivi.


----------



## Hygia (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> una bambina che proviene da una famiglia cattolica non può essere affidata nè a dei musulmani nè a degli atei dichiarati.     e se un vegano vuole adottare una bimba non vegana, che impari a cucinare la bistecca.
> 
> ovviamente vale anche il contrario, non puoi affidare la figlia di una famiglia vegana ad un Homer Simpson che si fa i panini con 4 tipi di pancetta diversa.
> 
> già l'affidamento è una cosa traumatica, che almeno si cerchi di rispettare il contesto culturale,valoriale,alimentare, educativo dei bambini mi pare veramente il minimo.


Una persona può essere atea e rispettare il credo degli altri, magari non porterà la bambina a messa personalmente, ma troverà qualcuno di praticante a cui affidarla per la messa. Poi trova qualche cattolico che pratica, e ti parlo da persona che ha studiato con le suore e fatto la chirichetta, l'ambiente cattolico (se così si può definire) lo conosco bene...
La maggior parte dei vegani erano carnivori prima, quindi la bistecca la sanno cuocere, tranquillo.  E di nuovo, molto probabilmente hanno molta più sensibilità di un onnivoro: è molto più facile che un vegano prepari una bistecca a un bambino onnivoro per rispetto, che un onnivoro prepari cibo vegano a un bambino, anche se molti piatti italiani sono vegani di base. 

Comunque mi sono espressa male: queste regole non valgono solo per l'affido, ma anche per l'adozione, anche di neonati, bambini con nessuna cultura precedente. Si preferisce, soprattutto in Italia, far crescere bambini in orfanotrofio che in famiglie dove potrebbero essere amati. E tutto perché così le case-famiglie si beccano un sacco di soldi...


----------



## Hygia (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> Integrazione significa che chi arriva, assorbe e fa propri i valori,le leggi,gli usi ed i costumi della terra in cui decide di vivere.
> 
> i figli,i nipoti, i pronipoti di coloro che emigrarono illo tempore nelle Americhe oggi di italiano hanno quasi sempre solo il cognome, per il resto sono americani, argentini, brasiliani, canadesi a tutto tondo.


Invece gli Italiani che sono all'estero adesso tendono ad isolarsi, soprattutto se vivono in paesi di cultura non latina (UK, Germania). Gli Italiani stanno con gli altri Italiani, oppure con Spagnoli, Greci, Sudamericani, ma con gli autoctoni contatti minimi. 
Abito in una cittadina in Scozia e ci sono una ventina di Italiani. Una ragazza sarda conosciuta da poco mi ha detto che con le altre italiane si è creata una specie di setta che non solo esclude i Britannici, ma pure alcuni italiani, che a loro non piacciono.
Noi Italiani all'estero rispettiamo (di solito) le leggi, ce ne sbattiamo della religione, e ci comportiamo bene, ma l'arroganza che dimostriamo verso la maggior parte delle altre culture, anche se ci viviamo dentro, ci impedisce di integrarci davvero. Noi non siamo pericolosi e non vogliamo ribaltare il sistema, ma dire che ci vogliamo integrare, no, proprio no.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Una persona può essere atea e rispettare il credo degli altri, magari non porterà la bambina a messa personalmente, ma troverà qualcuno di praticante a cui affidarla per la messa. Poi trova qualche cattolico che pratica, e ti parlo da persona che ha studiato con le suore e fatto la chirichetta, l'ambiente cattolico (se così si può definire) lo conosco bene...
> La maggior parte dei vegani erano carnivori prima, quindi la bistecca la sanno cuocere, tranquillo.  E di nuovo, molto probabilmente hanno molta più sensibilità di un onnivoro: è molto più facile che un vegano prepari una bistecca a un bambino onnivoro per rispetto, che un onnivoro prepari cibo vegano a un bambino, anche se molti piatti italiani sono vegani di base.
> 
> Comunque mi sono espressa male: queste regole non valgono solo per l'affido, ma anche per l'adozione, anche di neonati, bambini con nessuna cultura precedente. Si preferisce, soprattutto in Italia, far crescere bambini in orfanotrofio che in famiglie dove potrebbero essere amati. E tutto perché così le case-famiglie si beccano un sacco di soldi...



da ateo scomunicato ti posso dire che è assai difficile che un ateo militante mandi una bambina a catechismo.   ma molto difficile.   soprattutto in periodi come questo in cui in certi ambienti gli atei hanno un comportamento molto talebano.

che quasi tutti i vegani sono stati onnivori lo so.    che non tutti gli onnivori sanno come funziona l'alimentazione vegana lo so.

ma rimane il discorso di principio.   altrimenti non sarebbe nato il caso della bimba londinese.   che invece era costretta a seguire una dieta halal.     

il problema delle adozioni in Italia è assai complesso ed anche intrigante, però è un tantino OT......


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Invece gli Italiani che sono all'estero adesso tendono ad isolarsi, soprattutto se vivono in paesi di cultura non latina (UK, Germania). Gli Italiani stanno con gli altri Italiani, oppure con Spagnoli, Greci, Sudamericani, ma con gli autoctoni contatti minimi.
> Abito in una cittadina in Scozia e ci sono una ventina di Italiani. Una ragazza sarda conosciuta da poco mi ha detto che con le altre italiane si è creata una specie di setta che non solo esclude i Britannici, ma pure alcuni italiani, che a loro non piacciono.
> Noi Italiani all'estero rispettiamo (di solito) le leggi, ce ne sbattiamo della religione, e ci comportiamo bene, ma l'arroganza che dimostriamo verso la maggior parte delle altre culture, anche se ci viviamo dentro, ci impedisce di integrarci davvero. Noi non siamo pericolosi e non vogliamo ribaltare il sistema, ma dire che ci vogliamo integrare, no, proprio no.


non ho citato l'emigrazione italiana nei paesi europei apposta, proprio perchè anche se vivo in Italia, per una serie di ragioni professionali e non, ho spesso contatto con gli italiani all'estero.

so che c'è  molto di vero nelle tue parole.   ma non è vero però che gli italiani non si integrino per arroganza o ignoranza.   è che ci sono delle cose che semplicemente non possono legarsi, come l'acqua e l'olio.

anche perchè in genere l'italiano che vive in Europa ha in progetto di tornare a casa, anche se magari nel medio lungo periodo.   quindi l'integrazione totale ha poco senso.


----------



## Hygia (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> da ateo scomunicato ti posso dire che è assai difficile che un ateo militante mandi una bambina a catechismo.   ma molto difficile.   soprattutto in periodi come questo in cui in certi ambienti gli atei hanno un comportamento molto talebano.
> 
> che quasi tutti i vegani sono stati onnivori lo so.    che non tutti gli onnivori sanno come funziona l'alimentazione vegana lo so.
> 
> ...


Da atea sbattezzata ti dico che porterei una bambina al catechismo, a messa e pure alle veglie di preghiera, se è quello che vuole ed è la sua cultura. Magari non ci vado io, trovo qualcuno che la segua durante le funzioni, ma ce la porterei. Rispetto prima di tutto. Anche perché se è in affidamento, vuol dire che la condizione è temporanea, e quindi non c'è motivo per farle aprire gli occhi.

Il mio discorso era: si escludono categorie definendole estremiste, e poi ci mettiamo dentro fondamentalisti religiosi, che siano musulmano, cattolici o protestanti. Se una bambina islamica fosse stata affidata a una famiglia osservante cattolica, avremmo avuto lo stesso problema. La questione di fondo è: valutiamo le singole famiglie, non ragioniamo per compartimenti stagni. Purtroppo chi si occupa di affidi e adozioni non lo fa...


----------



## Hygia (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho citato l'emigrazione italiana nei paesi europei apposta, proprio perchè anche se vivo in Italia, per una serie di ragioni professionali e non, ho spesso contatto con gli italiani all'estero.
> 
> so che c'è  molto di vero nelle tue parole.   ma non è vero però che gli italiani non si integrino per arroganza o ignoranza.   è che ci sono delle cose che semplicemente non possono legarsi, come l'acqua e l'olio.
> 
> anche perchè in genere l'italiano che vive in Europa ha in progetto di tornare a casa, anche se magari nel medio lungo periodo.   quindi l'integrazione totale ha poco senso.


Arroganza sì, ignoranza no. Concordo sulla storia dell'acqua e olio, ma la maggior parte di persone che conosco e che vive all'estero non tornerebbe in Italia neanche sotto tortura...


----------



## trilobita (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Invece gli Italiani che sono all'estero adesso tendono ad isolarsi, soprattutto se vivono in paesi di cultura non latina (UK, Germania). Gli Italiani stanno con gli altri Italiani, oppure con Spagnoli, Greci, Sudamericani, ma con gli autoctoni contatti minimi.
> Abito in una cittadina in Scozia e ci sono una ventina di Italiani. Una ragazza sarda conosciuta da poco mi ha detto che con le altre italiane si è creata una specie di setta che non solo esclude i Britannici, ma pure alcuni italiani, che a loro non piacciono.
> Noi Italiani all'estero rispettiamo (di solito) le leggi, ce ne sbattiamo della religione, e ci comportiamo bene, ma l'arroganza che dimostriamo verso la maggior parte delle altre culture, anche se ci viviamo dentro, ci impedisce di integrarci davvero. Noi non siamo pericolosi e non vogliamo ribaltare il sistema, ma dire che ci vogliamo integrare, no, proprio no.


Quoto


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> una bambina che proviene da una famiglia cattolica non può essere affidata nè a dei musulmani nè a degli atei dichiarati.     e se un vegano vuole adottare una bimba non vegana, che impari a cucinare la bistecca.
> 
> ovviamente vale anche il contrario, non puoi affidare la figlia di una famiglia vegana ad un Homer Simpson che si fa i panini con 4 tipi di pancetta diversa.
> 
> già l'affidamento è una cosa traumatica, che almeno si cerchi di rispettare il contesto culturale,valoriale,alimentare, educativo dei bambini mi pare veramente il minimo.


Quoto al cento per cento.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Da atea sbattezzata ti dico che porterei una bambina al catechismo, a messa e pure alle veglie di preghiera, se è quello che vuole ed è la sua cultura. Magari non ci vado io, trovo qualcuno che la segua durante le funzioni, ma ce la porterei. Rispetto prima di tutto. Anche perché se è in affidamento, vuol dire che la condizione è temporanea, e quindi non c'è motivo per farle aprire gli occhi.
> 
> Il mio discorso era: si escludono categorie definendole estremiste, e poi ci mettiamo dentro fondamentalisti religiosi, che siano musulmano, cattolici o protestanti. Se una bambina islamica fosse stata affidata a una famiglia osservante cattolica, avremmo avuto lo stesso problema. La questione di fondo è: valutiamo le singole famiglie, non ragioniamo per compartimenti stagni. Purtroppo chi si occupa di affidi e adozioni non lo fa...


nel 2017 è statisticamente improbabile che una famiglia di cattolici integrali, sedevacantisti o vecchi cattolici svizzeri rientri tra il novero delle famiglie affidatarie.

se fossero state valutate le singole famiglie, non staremmo oggi a parlare del caso di questa bambina.



Hygia ha detto:


> Arroganza sì, ignoranza no. Concordo sulla storia dell'acqua e olio, ma la maggior parte di persone che conosco e che vive all'estero non tornerebbe in Italia neanche sotto tortura...


offri loro un impiego da statale e tornano.   se non tutti, il 90%.   giusto chi insegna a Cambridge o lavora come manager in qualche multinazionale può dirti che non torna.    ma sono il 10% ad essere generosi.


----------



## Hygia (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel 2017 è statisticamente improbabile che una famiglia di cattolici integrali, sedevacantisti o vecchi cattolici svizzeri rientri tra il novero delle famiglie affidatarie.


Allora mi sa che la cugina di mia mamma era l'ultima catotalebana con ragazzi in affido...



> offri loro un impiego da statale e tornano.   se non tutti, il 90%.    giusto chi insegna a Cambridge o lavora come manager in qualche  multinazionale può dirti che non torna.    ma sono il 10% ad essere  generosi.


Impiego statale a 1500 euro al mese? Mah, forse quelli che lavorano allo Starbucks lo accetterebbero, ma di solito sono giovani che vanno all'estero per provare e vedere se va, altrimenti tornano a casa comunque. Se pensi che accademici e manager italiani all'estero siano solo il 10%, mi sa che conosci un campione ristretto di Italiani all'estero...


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Allora mi sa che la cugina di mia mamma era l'ultima catotalebana con ragazzi in affido...
> 
> 
> 
> Impiego statale a 1500 euro al mese? Mah, forse quelli che lavorano allo Starbucks lo accetterebbero, ma di solito sono giovani che vanno all'estero per provare e vedere se va, altrimenti tornano a casa comunque. Se pensi che accademici e manager italiani all'estero siano solo il 10%, mi sa che conosci un campione ristretto di Italiani all'estero...


uhm no ho contatti di lavoro con Nordamerica, Europa ed Australia, magari mi manca qualche dato per l'Asia.
le proporzioni sono quelle.   o fai un lavoro di prestigio oppure ti sei sposato/a all'estero.   chi va per sempre è solo sta gente qui.   tutti gli altri che non tornano è perchè non possono.   

se proprio non vuoi vivere in centro in una città grande, con 1500 euro al mese ci vivi.   se poi lavora anche tua moglie come statale,a posto proprio.

qui si vive male solo se sei abbastanza pazzo, come me, da lavorare in  proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> Signor Cardini, la prego di spiegarci come mai gli estensori dei rapporti sulle armi chimiche di Saddam Hussein erano nello staff che sosteneva la candidatura della strega alle Presidenziali USA nel 2016
> 
> ci spieghi come mai l'amministrazione Obama ha abbandonato nel 2011 l'Iraq senza un'approfondita verifica del fatto che l'esercito e la polizia irachene avessero davvero il controllo del territorio
> 
> ...


Vieni a Milano quando viene, te lo presento e glielo chiedi.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vieni a Milano quando viene, te lo presento e glielo chiedi.


va bene.  magari mi spiega anche il ruolo dell'intelligence americana nel Conclave che ha eletto Bergoglio.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La notizia è del 2015.....


Se cerchi nei siti che smontano le bufale la trovi.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Una persona può essere atea e rispettare il credo degli altri, magari non porterà la bambina a messa personalmente, ma troverà qualcuno di praticante a cui affidarla per la messa. Poi trova qualche cattolico che pratica, e ti parlo da persona che ha studiato con le suore e fatto la chirichetta, l'ambiente cattolico (se così si può definire) lo conosco bene...
> La maggior parte dei vegani erano carnivori prima, quindi la bistecca la sanno cuocere, tranquillo.  E di nuovo, molto probabilmente hanno molta più sensibilità di un onnivoro: è molto più facile che un vegano prepari una bistecca a un bambino onnivoro per rispetto, che un onnivoro prepari cibo vegano a un bambino, anche se molti piatti italiani sono vegani di base.
> 
> Comunque mi sono espressa male: queste regole non valgono solo per l'affido, ma anche per l'adozione, anche di neonati, bambini con nessuna cultura precedente. Si preferisce, soprattutto in Italia, far crescere bambini in orfanotrofio che in famiglie dove potrebbero essere amati. E tutto perché così le case-famiglie si beccano un sacco di soldi...


Comunque anche quella notizia (per me non notizia perché capita che un affido temporaneo non funzioni) è una bufala nella forma in cui è stata diffusa, trovando immagini in rete e manipolandole per rafforzarle.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vieni a Milano quando viene, te lo presento e glielo chiedi.


buah buah buah buah ! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> buah buah buah buah ! :rotfl:


Ci sono stata a cena. Ha preso il risotto giallo, in un ristorante di egiziani :rotfl:


----------



## Hygia (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> se proprio non vuoi vivere in centro in una città grande, con 1500 euro al mese ci vivi.   se poi lavora anche tua moglie come statale,a posto proprio.


1500 euro al mese per una coppia è, in Veneto, la soglia per essere considerati in povertà relativa. Non so in che regione vivi tu, ma con 1500 euro al mese nel nord-est non vivi, sopravvivi, e pure male. Se tutti e due hanno uno stipendio decente, diciamo insieme tra i 2500 e i 3000, e hai massimo un figlio, allora vivi bene.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> 1500 euro al mese per una coppia è, in Veneto, la soglia per essere considerati in povertà relativa. Non so in che regione vivi tu, ma con 1500 euro al mese nel nord-est non vivi, sopravvivi, e pure male. Se tutti e due hanno uno stipendio decente, diciamo insieme tra i 2500 e i 3000, e hai massimo un figlio, allora vivi bene.


e io che ho scritto?   1500 circa il marito, 1500 circa la moglie = 3mila circa.    con 3mila al mese, se proprio non vuoi vivere sul Canal Grande o nel centro più prestigioso di Verona o Padova o Vicenza o Treviso, ci stai sicuramente comodo.


----------



## Hygia (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> e io che ho scritto?   1500 circa il marito, 1500 circa la moglie = 3mila circa.    con 3mila al mese, se proprio non vuoi vivere sul Canal Grande o nel centro più prestigioso di Verona o Padova o Vicenza o Treviso, ci stai sicuramente comodo.


Ah, in due sì, ma quante possibilità ci sono che in due prendano un posto statale? Non mi risulta che sia più così facile entrare nel pubblico, ormai.


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Ah, in due sì, ma quante possibilità ci sono che in due prendano un posto statale? Non mi risulta che sia più così facile entrare nel pubblico, ormai.


il paradosso è che fanno riforme per cui avrebbero bisogno di assumere personale e poi però i fondi per adeguare gli organici non ci sono.

forse tu non hai potuto seguire la pantomima relativa alla lotta all'assenteismo.....in pratica dovrebbero assumere non so quante migliaia di medici e di personale amministrativo per attuare le linee guida del ddl.....


----------



## Hygia (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il paradosso è che fanno riforme per cui avrebbero bisogno di assumere personale e poi però i fondi per adeguare gli organici non ci sono.
> 
> forse tu non hai potuto seguire la pantomima relativa alla lotta all'assenteismo.....in pratica dovrebbero assumere non so quante migliaia di medici e di personale amministrativo per attuare le linee guida del ddl.....


Non so molto dell'area medica, a parte il fatto che mancano un sacco di medici di base. 

In ambito accademico, i dipartimenti si stanno svuotando, sempre meno docenti. E quelli che rimangono hanno corsi su corsi. E poi tengono lì ricercatori a lavorare GRATIS dicendo che insegnare e fare esami fa CV... Non ho parole...


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Invece gli Italiani che sono all'estero adesso tendono ad isolarsi, soprattutto se vivono in paesi di cultura non latina (UK, Germania). Gli Italiani stanno con gli altri Italiani, oppure con Spagnoli, Greci, Sudamericani, ma con gli autoctoni contatti minimi.
> Abito in una cittadina in Scozia e ci sono una ventina di Italiani. Una ragazza sarda conosciuta da poco mi ha detto che con le altre italiane si è creata una specie di setta che non solo esclude i Britannici, ma pure alcuni italiani, che a loro non piacciono.
> Noi Italiani all'estero rispettiamo (di solito) le leggi, ce ne sbattiamo della religione, e ci comportiamo bene, ma l'arroganza che dimostriamo verso la maggior parte delle altre culture, anche se ci viviamo dentro, ci impedisce di integrarci davvero. Noi non siamo pericolosi e non vogliamo ribaltare il sistema, ma dire che ci vogliamo integrare, no, proprio no.


Non siamo come italiani il centro del mondo, non siamo pertanto peggiori o migliori di altre persone provenienti da altri stati. Ogni persona nel mondo sceglie ovunque si trovi di frequentare persone con cui sta bene e con cui sente di avere maggiori punti in comune.
L'integrazione non deve essere una forzatura ma un'accoglienza dei principi, dei costumi, della cultura e delle abitudini del paese ospitante. Non include l'obbligo di frequentare autoctoni.
Da anni trascorro un mese di vacanze ogni anno in un villaggio di gestione tedesca. Ho profondo rispetto per gli ospiti di nazionalità germanica ma i rapporti più profondi e coinvolgenti li ho con i (pochi) italiani presenti. In ogni caso mi sento perfettamente integrato nella struttura in quanto adeguo ben volentieri il mio comportamento a quello della maggioranza. È una tendenza di qualsiasi essere umano, che sceglie per affinità chi frequentare, che si tratti di brevi periodi di vacanza o di trasferimenti per lavoro all'estero.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho citato l'emigrazione italiana nei paesi europei apposta, proprio perchè anche se vivo in Italia, per una serie di ragioni professionali e non, ho spesso contatto con gli italiani all'estero.
> 
> so che c'è  molto di vero nelle tue parole.   ma non è vero però che gli italiani non si integrino per arroganza o ignoranza.   è che ci sono delle cose che semplicemente non possono legarsi, come l'acqua e l'olio.
> 
> anche perchè in genere l'italiano che vive in Europa ha in progetto di tornare a casa, anche se magari nel medio lungo periodo.   quindi l'integrazione totale ha poco senso.


Mia zia è rimasta in Belgio per una cinquantina di anni dopo aver sposato un fiammingo.
Rimasta vedova si è trovata sola e a disagio in una realtà da cui si sentiva esclusa e si è trasferita senza alcun problema in Italia dove ha ritrovato un modo di vita a lei più congeniale pur dopo decenni di vita all'estero.
Mio zio ha vissuto per molti anni in Canada (ma anche in Libia).
La frequentazione con gli italiani in loco era la prassi proprio in funzione di un ritorno auspicato in Italia che è puntualmente avvenuto.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Arroganza sì, ignoranza no. Concordo sulla storia dell'acqua e olio, ma la maggior parte di persone che conosco e che vive all'estero non tornerebbe in Italia neanche sotto tortura...


Quelle che conosco io (purtroppo la maggior parte degli amici di gioventù che non vedo più) ben volentieri potendo godere delle stesse opportunità lavorative.
Cosa che è assolutamente irrealistica, ovviamente.


----------



## stany (1 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se cerchi nei siti che smontano le bufale la trovi.


Dimmene uno.


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Invece gli Italiani che sono all'estero adesso tendono ad isolarsi, soprattutto se vivono in paesi di cultura non latina (UK, Germania). Gli Italiani stanno con gli altri Italiani, oppure con Spagnoli, Greci, Sudamericani, ma con gli autoctoni contatti minimi.
> Abito in una cittadina in Scozia e ci sono una ventina di Italiani. *Una ragazza sarda conosciuta da poco mi ha detto che con le altre italiane si è creata una specie di setta che non solo esclude i Britannici, ma pure alcuni italiani, che a loro non piacciono.*
> Noi Italiani all'estero rispettiamo (di solito) le leggi, ce ne sbattiamo della religione, e ci comportiamo bene, ma *l'arroganza che dimostriamo verso la maggior parte delle altre culture, anche se ci viviamo dentro, ci impedisce di integrarci davvero*. Noi non siamo pericolosi e non vogliamo ribaltare il sistema, ma dire che ci vogliamo integrare, no, proprio no.


Sul primo grassetto.... mi ricorda tanto la " Little Italy " a New York di tanti anni fa, nella quale la nostra comunità - mai integratasi ed adattatasi al " way of  life " a stelle e strisce - si era praticamente creata un mondo a parte ( ora disgregatosi con gli inevitabili ricambi generazionali ); nel contempo in California - ad esempio - le comunità di italiani ( per la stragrande maggioranza ) non solo si sono perfettamente integrati nella società ma hanno saputo raggiungere - grazie alla loro indiscussa professionalità ad esempio nel settore vinicolo - posizioni di prestigio. E' una scelta di vita, dipende da che obiettivi ci si pone e da come si vive l'esperienza lavorativa all'estero; io nel mio peregrinare all' estero ho sempre cercato di integrarmi, ovviamente non adattandomi " completamente " agli usi e costumi locali, ma cercando di creare un'apertura che mi consentisse di scoprire e conoscere meglio la gente con cui vivevo e lavoravo. E mi è servito molto. 

Sarebbe poi anche da chiarire la differenza tra integrarsi ed adattarsi, perchè la differenza che intercorre in questi casi è estremamente soggettiva in quanto legata ad esperienze di vita vissute sulla " propria " pelle ( in UK sono tosti, ma se gli si fa capire di che pasta siamo fatti e che i loro luoghi comuni su di noi italiani sono il più delle volte patetici, ripetitivi e futili " distinguo " , dopo un po' tutto diventa molto più " abbordabile " ).


----------



## trilobita (1 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto.... mi ricorda tanto la " Little Italy " a New York di tanti anni fa, nella quale la nostra comunità - mai integratasi ed adattatasi al " way of  life " a stelle e strisce - si era praticamente creata un mondo a parte ( ora disgregatosi con gli inevitabili ricambi generazionali ); nel contempo in California - ad esempio - le comunità di italiani ( per la stragrande maggioranza ) non solo si sono perfettamente integrati nella società ma hanno saputo raggiungere - grazie alla loro indiscussa professionalità ad esempio nel settore vinicolo - posizioni di prestigio. E' una scelta di vita, dipende da che obiettivi ci si pone e da come si vive l'esperienza lavorativa all'estero; io nel mio peregrinare all' estero ho sempre cercato di integrarmi, ovviamente non adattandomi " completamente " agli usi e costumi locali, ma cercando di creare un'apertura che mi consentisse di scoprire e conoscere meglio la gente con cui vivevo e lavoravo. E mi è servito molto.
> 
> Sarebbe poi anche da chiarire la differenza tra integrarsi ed adattarsi, perchè la differenza che intercorre in questi casi è estremamente soggettiva in quanto legata ad esperienze di vita vissute sulla " propria " pelle ( in UK sono tosti, ma se gli si fa capire di che pasta siamo fatti e che i loro luoghi comuni su di noi italiani sono il più delle volte patetici, ripetitivi e futili " distinguo " , dopo un po' tutto diventa molto più " abbordabile " ).


Devo dire che,ad onor del vero,spesso i nordici trattano con sufficienza inizialmente gli italici,ma,constatata la loro preparazione,cambiano atteggiamento....quasi sempre.
Parlo naturalmente in base alle mie esperienze.


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Devo dire che,ad onor del vero,spesso i nordici trattano con sufficienza inizialmente gli italici,ma,constatata la loro preparazione,cambiano atteggiamento....quasi sempre.
> Parlo naturalmente in base alle mie esperienze.


Anche in base alle mie esperienze è stato così ; diciamo che tanto più parlavo fluentemente la loro lingua e mi dimostravo adatto al ruolo assegnatomi, tanto meno continuavano le " punzecchiature ".... certo è che chi si fa pecora il lupo la mangia, questo è fuori discussione. Aggiungo un'altra cosa che è molto importante : i nordici hanno un'inventiva, elasticità mentale e capacità di risoluzione in tempi veloci di problematiche sino ad allora sconosciute che è praticamente nulla ( mi ricordo i tedeschi.... impazzivano se qualcosa non girava come doveva, praticamente - il più delle volte - creavano delle vere e proprie tempeste in un bicchier d'acqua  ), al contrario di noi italiani....


----------



## trilobita (1 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Anche in base alle mie esperienze è stato così ; diciamo che tanto più parlavo fluentemente la loro lingua e mi dimostravo adatto al ruolo assegnatomi, tanto meno continuavano le " punzecchiature ".... certo è che chi si fa pecora il lupo la mangia, questo è fuori discussione. Aggiungo un'altra cosa che è molto importante : i nordici hanno un'inventiva, elasticità mentale e capacità di risoluzione in tempi veloci di problematiche sino ad allora sconosciute che è praticamente nulla ( mi ricordo i tedeschi.... impazzivano se qualcosa non girava come doveva, praticamente - il più delle volte - creavano delle vere e proprie tempeste in un bicchier d'acqua  ), al contrario di noi italiani....


Sull'elasticita' dei teutonici avrei parecchi nanetti(aneddoti),ma devo dire che accettano i suggerimenti se hanno stima di chi li dà.
Gli austriaci assolutamente no.
Gli inglesi trovo siano spocchiosi come atteggiamento,ma sono spesso "Sul pezzo".
La loro preparazione media è innegabilmente buona,parlando del settore artistico.
Nel Manifatturiero non mi pronuncio,non ho mai avuto relazioni con loro in questo campo.


----------



## spleen (1 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto.... mi ricorda tanto la " Little Italy " a New York di tanti anni fa, nella quale la nostra comunità - mai integratasi ed adattatasi al " way of  life " a stelle e strisce - si era praticamente creata un mondo a parte ( ora disgregatosi con gli inevitabili ricambi generazionali ); nel contempo in California - ad esempio - le comunità di italiani ( per la stragrande maggioranza ) non solo si sono perfettamente integrati nella società ma hanno saputo raggiungere - grazie alla loro indiscussa professionalità ad esempio nel settore vinicolo - posizioni di prestigio. E' una scelta di vita, dipende da che obiettivi ci si pone e da come si vive l'esperienza lavorativa all'estero; io nel mio peregrinare all' estero ho sempre cercato di integrarmi, ovviamente non adattandomi " completamente " agli usi e costumi locali, ma cercando di creare un'apertura che mi consentisse di scoprire e conoscere meglio la gente con cui vivevo e lavoravo. E mi è servito molto.   Sarebbe poi anche da chiarire la differenza tra integrarsi ed adattarsi, perchè la differenza che intercorre in questi casi è estremamente soggettiva in quanto legata ad esperienze di vita vissute sulla " propria " pelle ( in UK sono tosti, ma se gli si fa capire di che pasta siamo fatti e che i loro luoghi comuni su di noi italiani sono il più delle volte patetici, ripetitivi e futili " distinguo " , dopo un po' tutto diventa molto più " abbordabile " ).


  Quoto, il vero punto della faccenda è sempre l'idea che ciscuno ha di adattameno ed integrazione. Ci sono vari step possibili, il primo dei quali, secondo me irrinunciabile, è che oltre a beneficiare dei diritti, tanto invocato e sbandierato, sia il dovere di rispettare le leggi del paese ospitante, senza se e senza ma. (Compresa le leggi sulla immigrazione). Vorrei tanto vedere quanti di quelli che vengono da noi lo facciano e per i motivi sacrosanti di rifugiati. E' il solito sitema italiano di pensare che le leggi da rispettare siano solo quelle che ci fanno comodo dal punto di vista pratico o peggio ideologico. Qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare ad esempio perchè evadere le tasse sia un reato gravissimo contro la comunità ed introdursi senza il diritto di farlo in Italia no. Mi si dirà, che quelli fuggono dalla miseria e sono perciò giustificati umanamente a farlo ma ho la netta impresione che la massa di maschi in età lavorativa che si vede per le strade non lo faccia propriamente per quello. Boh, ho come l' impressione che qualcosa non torni in tutta sta faccenda.


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sull'elasticita' dei teutonici avrei parecchi nanetti(aneddoti),ma devo dire che accettano i suggerimenti se hanno stima di chi li dà.
> Gli austriaci assolutamente no.
> Gli inglesi trovo siano spocchiosi come atteggiamento,ma sono spesso "Sul pezzo".
> La loro preparazione media è innegabilmente buona,parlando del settore artistico.
> Nel Manifatturiero non mi pronuncio,non ho mai avuto relazioni con loro in questo campo.


Tra tedeschi ed austriaci ( che penso soffrino di un enorme complesso di inferiorità nei confronti dei cugini teutonici ) c'è un abisso, a mio avviso e  riferito al settore in cui opero ( finanza ) devo dire che appena posso li evito. Devo però rilevare che rispettano l'ordine gerarchico " senza se e senza ma " , però bisogna impartir loro precise e ferree regole operative, che comprendano anche le situazioni più svariate proprio per evitare " blocchi " operativi. Per quanto mi riguarda, nel mio settore preferisco avere rapporti con colleghi esteri che non con connazionali.


----------



## trilobita (1 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Tra tedeschi ed austriaci ( che penso soffrino di un enorme complesso di inferiorità nei confronti dei cugini teutonici ) c'è un abisso, a mio avviso e  riferito al settore in cui opero ( finanza ) devo dire che appena posso li evito. Devo però rilevare che rispettano l'ordine gerarchico " senza se e senza ma " , però bisogna impartir loro precise e ferree regole operative, che comprendano anche le situazioni più svariate proprio per evitare " blocchi " operativi. Per quanto mi riguarda, nel mio settore preferisco avere rapporti con colleghi esteri che non con connazionali.


Hahahah posso ben immaginare il motivo....


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto, il vero punto della faccenda è sempre l'idea che ciscuno ha di adattameno ed integrazione. Ci sono vari step possibili, il primo dei quali, secondo me irrinunciabile, è che oltre a beneficiare dei diritti, tanto invocato e sbandierato, sia il dovere di rispettare le leggi del paese ospitante, senza se e senza ma. (Compresa le leggi sulla immigrazione). Vorrei tanto vedere quanti di quelli che vengono da noi lo facciano e per i motivi sacrosanti di rifugiati. E' il solito sitema italiano di pensare che le leggi da rispettare siano solo quelle che ci fanno comodo dal punto di vista pratico o peggio ideologico. Qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare ad esempio perchè evadere le tasse sia un reato gravissimo contro la comunità ed introdursi senza il diritto di farlo in Italia no. Mi si dirà, che quelli fuggono dalla miseria e sono perciò giustificati umanamente a farlo ma ho la netta impresione che la massa di maschi in età lavorativa che si vede per le strade non lo faccia propriamente per quello. Boh, ho come l' impressione che qualcosa non torni in tutta sta faccenda.


Verissimo, noi non siamo uno Stato ( inteso come istituzioni che non solo promulgano leggi ma che - soprattutto - le facciano rispettare ), ci sono scollature enormi in qualsiasi apparato statale, tra magistratura e forze dell'ordine, tra erario e contribuenti, tra politici ed elettori, siamo arrivati al paradosso di applicare addirittura due pesi e due misure a secondo che chi commette un reato sia italiano o straniero. Non sappiamo nemmeno chi ospitiamo, se sono rifugiati o solo avventurieri che pensano di aver trovato il bengodi; molti di noi si riempiono la bocca con le solite stucchevoli " tirate " sull'immigrazione,solidarietà,aiuti, salvo poi defilarsi appena il barcone ha sbarcato i suoi disperati verso una nuova miseria ed uno strisciante sfruttamento. E dopo tutto questo la miriade di miliardi che lo stato paga a chi ( ? ) li ospita, arrivando addirittura a permettere che ong straniere vadano addirittura a caricare questi disperati per poi sbarcarli sulle nostre coste ( i tedeschi ne sanno qualcosa ). Certo che qualcosa non quadra....


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hahahah posso ben immaginare il motivo....


Immagini bene.....   d'altro canto basta vedere alcuni nostri personaggi ( " imprenditori " ,faccendieri, intrallazzatori ) per rendersene perfettamente conto ...


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Anche in base alle mie esperienze è stato così ; diciamo che tanto più parlavo fluentemente la loro lingua e mi dimostravo adatto al ruolo assegnatomi, tanto meno continuavano le " punzecchiature ".... certo è che chi si fa pecora il lupo la mangia, questo è fuori discussione. Aggiungo un'altra cosa che è molto importante : i nordici hanno un'inventiva, elasticità mentale e capacità di risoluzione in tempi veloci di problematiche sino ad allora sconosciute che è praticamente nulla ( mi ricordo i tedeschi.... impazzivano se qualcosa non girava come doveva, praticamente - il più delle volte - creavano delle vere e proprie tempeste in un bicchier d'acqua  ), al contrario di noi italiani....


la capacità di improvvisare, intesa come talento a fronteggiare le situazioni impreviste ed imprevedibili e a risolverle, è da sempre il motivo vero per cui viene richiesta l'opera degli italiani in tutto il mondo.

i tedeschi sono fenomenali nell'ottimizzazione dei tempi, se c'è un lavoro da fare in 10 minuti loro possono farlo in 8.

ma se per caso succede qualcosa che altera le loro procedure, collassano.    e questo lo sa chiunque abbia avuto a che fare con loro.

gli austriaci a mio parere ancora non hanno digerito la fine dell'impero asburgico.  

inglesi e francesi semplicemente si credono stocazzo da sempre, ma alla fine dei conti se togli quei 2-3 ambiti di vera eccellenza che hanno, tipo il vino o il settore finanziario, sono degli inetti clamorosi.


----------



## zanna (1 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> i radical chic sono *sempre fondamentalmente stupidi*.    sono talmente convinti della teoria del buon selvaggio che vanno allo sbaraglio convinti che nessuno farà loro del male in quanto "amici"
> 
> il giorno in cui capiranno che sono proprio loro quelli che musulmani e clandestinamenvario detestano maggiormente, allora piangeranno lacrime molto amare.


No ... non solo almeno. Spesso sono pure altezzosi e arroganti ... quindi un coacervo di stupidità, becerume ecc. 
Me cojoni se po dì?


----------



## danny (1 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Anche in base alle mie esperienze è stato così ; *diciamo che tanto più parlavo fluentemente la loro lingua e mi dimostravo adatto al ruolo assegnatomi, tanto meno continuavano le " punzecchiature ".... certo è che chi si fa pecora il lupo la mangia, questo è fuori discussione.* Aggiungo un'altra cosa che è molto importante : i nordici hanno un'inventiva, elasticità mentale e capacità di risoluzione in tempi veloci di problematiche sino ad allora sconosciute che è praticamente nulla ( mi ricordo i tedeschi.... impazzivano se qualcosa non girava come doveva, praticamente - il più delle volte - creavano delle vere e proprie tempeste in un bicchier d'acqua  ), al contrario di noi italiani....


Tu hai avuto esperienze lavorative all'estero in settori del terziario in cui è richiesta un'adeguata preparazione, in pratica hai dimostrato di corrispondere a un'esigenza e di saperla gestire al meglio.
Alcuni miei amici all'estero hanno fatto altrettanto, hanno trovato opportunità grazie alle loro capacità e a mercati che erano in grado di comprenderle.
Diversamente il problema su sui sono puntati i riflettori da un po' in Italia è la (ri)costituzione di una ampia fascia di sottoproletariato di origini straniere che unitamente alla crisi del ceto medio sta creando un cambiamento sociale importante.
L'ansia sociale che ne deriva viene gestita nella maniera peggiore, con valutazioni sui media ampiamente manipolatorie ed elusive del clima reale, facendo più attenzione alla spartizione di target elettorali piuttosto che all'individuazione e al tentativo di soluzione del problema.


Da Wikipedia: "Gli studi sociologici riguardanti il sottoproletariato hanno evidenziato una serie di elementi caratterizzanti, quali l'incapacità di organizzarsi politicamente e socialmente, la mancanza di un potenziale rivoluzionario, l'assenza di mobilità sociale, la disorganizzazione e caoticità quotidiana, una disoccupazione cronica, l'essere possibile serbatoio di manovalanza della malavita e di *bracci armati di **terrorismi politici come il fascismo, il nazismo*.[SUP][1][/SUP]Gli studi sociologici contemporanei hanno individuato alcune cause comuni presenti nelle realtà moderne, tra le quali annoveriamo uno sviluppo economico a macchia di leopardo, una disorganizzazione sociale dovuta sia a motivi economici sia a fattori politico-militari, un mercato del lavoro libero, un sempre più crescente cinismo selettivo che esclude dal mercato del lavoro, per motivi di età o per pastoie burocratiche e normative, individui ancora in grado di svolgere determinate mansioni, una urbanizzazione incontrollata tendente a creare nuovi ghetti."


----------



## danny (1 Settembre 2017)

Non mi sconvolge il fatto che il terrorismo dell'Isis trovi radice proprio nel sottoproletariato, in specie nelle fasce giovanili più manipolablli.
Trovo piuttosto assurdo che si continui inesorabilmente ad aumentare numericamente il numero di persone destinate a finire nel sottoproletariato (e tra loro non ci sono solo gli stranieri dei barconi, si intende).
Siamo un'Europa che ha conosciuto il fascismo, il nazismo, le pulizie etniche, la mafia ma ancora non ha la capacità di prevedere le conseguenze di determinate derive sociali.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> No ... non solo almeno. Spesso sono pure altezzosi e arroganti ... quindi un coacervo di stupidità, becerume ecc.
> Me cojoni se po dì?


sì


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi sconvolge il fatto che il terrorismo dell'Isis trovi radice proprio nel sottoproletariato, in specie nelle fasce giovanili più manipolablli.
> Trovo piuttosto assurdo che si continui inesorabilmente ad aumentare numericamente il numero di persone destinate a finire nel sottoproletariato (e tra loro non ci sono solo gli stranieri dei barconi, si intende).
> Siamo un'Europa che ha conosciuto il fascismo, il nazismo, le pulizie etniche, la mafia ma ancora non ha la capacità di prevedere le conseguenze di determinate derive sociali.


il Daesh recluta trasversalmente, ci sono ingegneri come Jihady John e laureati di diverse discipline.  medici, architetti, programmatori informatici ed altro.

il sottoproletariato serve forse per ingrossare la fanteria di prima linea ed i lupi solitari da mandare in Europa.


----------



## danny (1 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il Daesh recluta trasversalmente, ci sono ingegneri come Jihady John e laureati di diverse discipline.  medici, architetti, programmatori informatici ed altro.
> 
> *il sottoproletariato serve forse per ingrossare la *fanteria di prima linea ed i lupi solitarida mandare* in Europa.*


Esattamente.


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la capacità di improvvisare, intesa come talento a fronteggiare le situazioni impreviste ed imprevedibili e a risolverle, è da sempre il motivo vero per cui viene richiesta l'opera degli italiani in tutto il mondo.
> 
> i tedeschi sono fenomenali nell'ottimizzazione dei tempi, se c'è un lavoro da fare in 10 minuti loro possono farlo in 8.
> 
> ...


D'accordissimo. Rincaro la dose.... l'eccellenza finanziaria degli inglesi nel settore finanziario è dovuta ad una svariata serie di motivi, elenco i principali :

1) utilizzo delle norme valutarie dell'Unione europea a proprio uso e consumo ( vedasi paradisi fiscali in territorio europeo come le isole del canale, Jersey e Guernsey , o le isole Vergini britanniche nel mar dei Caraibi , qui :

http://www.paradisofiscale.eu/portfolios/photography-3/ 

ci si può fare un'idea di che servizi offrano e quali escamotage il governo di Londra ha adottato per " salvare la faccia " agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica) ;

2) l'onda lunga della Brexit non è ancora arrivata appieno, però molte loro società immobiliari hanno sospeso i rimborsi delle quote di fondi comuni di investimento e le stesse banche inglesi hanno ricevuto ingenti finanziamenti dalla banca centrale nonostante i numerosi scandali finanziari -  e conseguenti salatissime multe - nei quali sono state coinvolte ;

3) il loro sistema di tassazione è molto " elastico " ed in funzione dei posti di lavoro creati , consideriamo altresì che i profitti della City concorrevano per oltre il 25 % alla formazione del Pil nazionale ;

4) le Unions britanniche, estremamente corporativistiche, da sempre riservano un occhio di riguardo ai blue collars, mentre per impiegati e dirigenti non esiste - di fatto - alcuna garanzia del posto di lavoro;

5) nel settore auto non posseggono più alcuna società

i francesi....  a parte il vino ed i formaggi, la loro politica finanziaria è un mix tra spregiudicatezza, lobbismo ed intrighi ai più alti livelli dello stato, inutile elencare tutti gli scandali nei quali sono stati coinvolti i vari presidenti francesi da decenni a questa parte.... e tutto questo giustificato dal fatto che l'interesse nazionale viene " uber alles "..... Stx ( cantieri nanali, querelle con Fincantieri ) ne è l'ultimo esempio, ma la lista è lunghissima.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2017)

l'UE è una farsa e lo sappiamo.   qui ognuno si fa abbondantemente i cazzi propri, Francia in primis.

solo l'Italia ha sto mito della fratellanza europea e dell'Europa ce lo chiede.   col risultato che abbiamo tutti sotto il naso.


ora voglio vedere che succede se per sbaglio il primo ottobre passa il Catalexit


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai avuto esperienze lavorative all'estero in settori del terziario in cui è richiesta un'adeguata preparazione, in pratica hai dimostrato di corrispondere a un'esigenza e di saperla gestire al meglio.
> Alcuni miei amici all'estero hanno fatto altrettanto, hanno trovato opportunità grazie alle loro capacità e a mercati che erano in grado di comprenderle.
> *Diversamente il problema su sui sono puntati i riflettori da un po' in Italia è la (ri)costituzione di una ampia fascia di sottoproletariato di origini straniere che unitamente alla crisi del ceto medio sta creando un cambiamento sociale importante*.
> L'ansia sociale che ne deriva viene gestita nella maniera peggiore, con valutazioni sui media ampiamente manipolatorie ed elusive del clima reale, facendo più attenzione alla spartizione di target elettorali piuttosto che all'individuazione e al tentativo di soluzione del problema.
> ...


Sul grassetto.... il problema è duplice, perchè non riguarda solo gli stranieri ma, purtroppo, anche tantissimi italiani. Dal momento che la nostra classe politica è assolutamente incapace di gestire anche la più piccola problematica, il disagio sociale è  destinato ad ancor più aggravarsi. Per cercare di risanare o quantomeno migliorare questa situazione servirebbe metodo,programmazione, strutture sociali ( in primis le scuole e poi gli enti locali ) che funzionino, una burocrazia snella, uno stretto connubio tra il mondo del lavoro e la scuola, la riforma del mercato del lavoro, l'annullamento di caste e privilegi , un riordino " sociale " serio e gestito essenzialmente a livello non certo " centrale ".
Vedasi l'esempio della Germania, che indirizza gli studenti che hano scelto una scuola professionale ( arte e mestieri ) verso imprese  che faranno loro fare un periodo di tirocinio ( scuola/lavoro ) per poi inserirli nel mondo del lavoro, ai numeri chiusi all'università per quelle facoltà in cui la richiesta del mercato è di gran lunga inferiore alla quantità di neo laureandi, all'assistenza sociale che colloca i lavoratori entro 6 mesi dalla disoccupazione facendo così in modo che il sussidio di disoccupazione non diventi una velata forma di perpetuo assistenzialismo ; tutto questo è gestito dai vari Land che operano, in base alle peculiari caratteristiche del loro territorio ed economia, in una quasi totale autonomia operativa ( fatto salvo il rispetto delle linee guida dettate dal governo ) ed in stretto contatto con le aziende locali. C'è programmazione,metodo, profonda conoscenza del proprio territorio e delle aziende che vi operano, dell'indirizzo scolastico che gli studenti hanno intrapreso e di quali sbocchi potranno avere un domani terminato il periodo di istruzione. Tutto quello di cui è stato capace il puffo toscano è stato il jobs act, che null'altro è che una subdola forma ( e mero escamotage elettorale ) per aggravare ancor più la precarietà ed il disagio sociale dei nostri giovani.


----------



## danny (1 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto.... il problema è duplice, perchè non riguarda solo gli stranieri ma, purtroppo, anche tantissimi italiani. Dal momento che la nostra classe politica è assolutamente incapace di gestire anche la più piccola problematica, i*l disagio sociale è  destinato ad ancor più aggravarsi.* P


Lo temo anch'io.
Quello a cui stiamo assistendo ora è banalmente la classica "guerra tra poveri", ovvero una serie di schermaglie rancorose e disorganizzate, perlopiù virtuali ormai, tra persone finite nel limbo in maniera diversa: disoccupati di mezza età o oltre, giovani senza occupazione, stranieri in difficoltà, gente che "tira a campare".
Un evidente problema di "classe" viene spacciato per problema di "razzismo" e messo a tacere, quando è evidente che situazioni economiche più favorevoli attenuerebbero non pochi problemi.
Credo possa anche essere sospettabile che non vi sia alcuna volontà di migliorare le condizioni del sottoproletariato, evidentemente utile, sia a livello economico che politico.


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Lo temo anch'io.
> Quello a cui stiamo assistendo ora è banalmente la classica "guerra tra poveri", ovvero una serie di schermaglie rancorose e disorganizzate, perlopiù virtuali ormai, tra persone finite nel limbo in maniera diversa: disoccupati di mezza età o oltre, giovani senza occupazione, stranieri in difficoltà, gente che "tira a campare".
> Un evidente problema di "classe" viene spacciato per problema di "razzismo" e messo a tacere, quando è evidente che situazioni economiche più favorevoli attenuerebbero non pochi problemi.
> *Credo possa anche essere sospettabile che non vi sia alcuna volontà di migliorare le condizioni del sottoproletariato, evidentemente utile, sia a livello economico che politico*.


Ed è utile anche per le organizzazioni malavitose, che vi trovano un serbatoio enorme di manovalanza e sfruttamento, non escludendo che incasino pure soldi dallo stato per l'ospitalità fornita tramite associazioni " di comodo " .

Temo si stiano ricreando tutti i presupposti affinchè , anche da noi, si possano verificare a lungo andare i disordini che hanno caratterizzato le banlieu parigine con tutte le note vicissitudini conseguenti.


----------



## Hygia (1 Settembre 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Devo dire che,ad onor del vero,spesso i nordici trattano con sufficienza inizialmente gli italici,ma,constatata la loro preparazione,cambiano atteggiamento....quasi sempre.
> Parlo naturalmente in base alle mie esperienze.


Verissimo! Soprattutto i Tedeschi: partono con la loro idea che gli Italiani siano dei disastri, vedono l'ooposto, e non solo si ricredono, ma ti lodano pubblicamente. Se lavori con loro, si sentono onorati della cosa.

Parlando della mia esperienza in UK, punzecchiature sull'essere Italiana ne ho ricevute poche, e spesso bonarie. Razzismo assolutamente no, anzi si sentono fighi a dire di conoscere un'Italiana. 
Il mio problema con loro è che sono poco colti (per non dire parecchio ignoranti) pure a livello accademico, repressi allo sfinimento (e non solo sessualmente) e mancano di voglia di miglioramento (basta vedere il Brexit, voto per uscire e mi taglio le gambe da solo). Mi trovo benissimo con Spagnoli e Greci, ma con i Britannici proprio non riesco a legare.


----------



## Hygia (1 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora voglio vedere che succede se per sbaglio il primo ottobre passa il Catalexit


Ho cercato online: la Catalogna vuole l'indipendenza dalla Spagna, ma vorrebbe restare nell'UE. Che poi ci siano questioni politiche e burocratiche che rendono la questione complessa, è un discorso, ma non ho mai sentito che la Catalogna voglia lasciare l'UE. Uno dei motivi per cui in Scozia non ha vinto l'indipendenza nel 2014 è perché molte persone temevano che, lasciando il Regno Unito, avrebbero lasciato momentaneamente l'UE. E poi abbiamo visto cos'è successo l'anno scorso...


----------



## stany (1 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi sconvolge il fatto che il terrorismo dell'Isis trovi radice proprio nel sottoproletariato, in specie nelle fasce giovanili più manipolablli.
> Trovo piuttosto assurdo che si continui inesorabilmente ad aumentare numericamente il numero di persone destinate a finire nel sottoproletariato (e tra loro non ci sono solo gli stranieri dei barconi, si intende).
> Siamo un'Europa che ha conosciuto il fascismo, il nazismo, le pulizie etniche, la mafia ma ancora non ha la capacità di prevedere le conseguenze di determinate derive sociali.


Piano Kalergi?


----------



## trilobita (1 Settembre 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Verissimo! Soprattutto i Tedeschi: partono con la loro idea che gli Italiani siano dei disastri, vedono l'ooposto, e non solo si ricredono, ma ti lodano pubblicamente. Se lavori con loro, si sentono onorati della cosa.
> 
> Parlando della mia esperienza in UK, punzecchiature sull'essere Italiana ne ho ricevute poche, e spesso bonarie. Razzismo assolutamente no, anzi si sentono fighi a dire di conoscere un'Italiana.
> Il mio problema con loro è che sono poco colti (per non dire parecchio ignoranti) pure a livello accademico, repressi allo sfinimento (e non solo sessualmente) e mancano di voglia di miglioramento (basta vedere il Brexit, voto per uscire e mi taglio le gambe da solo). Mi trovo benissimo con Spagnoli e Greci, ma con i Britannici proprio non riesco a legare.


Ecco,sui britannici mi esprimo,ma con cautela,visto che ho avuto modo di collaborare  con scozzesi e non so,sinceramente soppesare le differenze tra scozzesi,appunto,gallesi e quant'altro.
Non sono riuscito a verificare la leggendaria parsimonia scozzese,ma il vino italiano non lo disprezzano,costi quel che costi...


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Ho cercato online: la Catalogna vuole l'indipendenza dalla Spagna, ma vorrebbe restare nell'UE. Che poi ci siano questioni politiche e burocratiche che rendono la questione complessa, è un discorso, ma non ho mai sentito che la Catalogna voglia lasciare l'UE. Uno dei motivi per cui in Scozia non ha vinto l'indipendenza nel 2014 è perché molte persone temevano che, lasciando il Regno Unito, avrebbero lasciato momentaneamente l'UE. E poi abbiamo visto cos'è successo l'anno scorso...


se la Catalogna lascia la Spagna lascia anche l'UE e non rientra perchè Madrid mette giustamente il veto sull'ingresso della Catalogna.
molto semplice e lineare

quindi chi vota per i'uscita, vota l'uscita da entrambe le situazioni.

Il Regno Unito ha fatto benissimo.   e l'invidio tantissimo.


----------



## Hygia (1 Settembre 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ecco,sui britannici mi esprimo,ma con cautela,visto che ho avuto modo di collaborare  con scozzesi e non so,sinceramente soppesare le differenze tra scozzesi,appunto,gallesi e quant'altro.
> Non sono riuscito a verificare la leggendaria parsimonia scozzese,ma il vino italiano non lo disprezzano,costi quel che costi...


Gli Scozzesi sono più simpatici e aperti degli Inglesi, e purtroppo il vino lo apprezzano anche troppo, sono un popolo di alcolizzati... 



> Il Regno Unito ha fatto benissimo.   e l'invidio tantissimo.


Ehm, credimi, se ne stanno già pentendo, e le cose andranno moooolto peggio del previsto...
 Gente che ha votato Leave, che conosco e ho sentito in persona, che è passata da "eravamo un impero e torneremo ad esserlo", a "si, la sterlina sta scendendo, saremo un po' più poveri, ma ce la faremo ", a "la sterlina è quasi come l'euro, non potremo più andare via da qui, ci toccherà restare sempre su questa c**** di isola!". 
L'UE non è perfetta, ma riesce a tenere a galla un po' tutti. Se sei fuori, sei solo uno staterello in mare aperto. I Brits cominciano ad accorgesene, e non sono neppure ancora usciti...


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Gli Scozzesi sono più simpatici e aperti degli Inglesi, e purtroppo il vino lo apprezzano anche troppo, sono un popolo di alcolizzati...
> 
> 
> Ehm, credimi, se ne stanno già pentendo, e le cose andranno moooolto peggio del previsto...
> ...


l'UE è una gabbia e chi ne è fuori deve solo ringraziare di essere fuori.   il resto è semplice propaganda.

pure io ho sentito gente che s'è fatta convincere a votare Remain perchè gli han fatto credere che poi non potevano più andare in vacanza ad Ibiza.

poi se tu stai in Scozia, direi che stai già in un posto che aveva votato per il Remain.     anche se lo ha fatto solo perchè gli inglesi hanno votato per il Leave.

sullo stare a galla, prova a chiedere ai greci quanto l'UE ti aiuti a stare a galla......


----------



## stany (1 Settembre 2017)

Hygia ha detto:


> Gli Scozzesi sono più simpatici e aperti degli Inglesi, e purtroppo il vino lo apprezzano anche troppo, sono un popolo di alcolizzati...
> 
> 
> Ehm, credimi, se ne stanno già pentendo, e le cose andranno moooolto peggio del previsto...
> ...


...............................
Gli inglesi non avevano la valuta "euro" già prima.Dagli anni ottanta assemblavano auto giapponesi da vendere in Europa continentale,avvantaggiandosi con le agevolazioni doganali che aggiravano i pesanti dazi; insomma,pur avendo la banca d'Inghilterra partecipazioni nella Bce (assurdo ma è così ) come tutti gli stati che "investono" in aziende  private (e la Bce è privata: delle banche), ha tutto l'interesse ad allineare la lira sterlina all'euro.Come del resto è il destino del dollaro usa.
Se il popolo inglese ha votato per l'uscita dalla ue, avrà avuto dei buoni motivi; Farage da anni ,per esempio, li esponeva,primo fra tutti credo sia il saldo tra quanto viene chiesto ai sudditi di sua maestà la regina per far parte della congrega e, quanto in termini di "benefici",  compresi i vincoli di accoglienza e assistenza agli immigrati dell'area Schengen ,potessero fruire.Sicuramente nel medio/lungo termine il risparmio sarà tangibile,come l'aumento delle esportazioni made in england ....


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2017)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/violenza-silenziosa-italia-35mila-bimbe-infibulate-1436877.html


----------



## feather (6 Settembre 2017)

Integra questi
http://www.theunknownbutnothidden.c...hool-girls-acting-indecently-male-friends/?AB

(spero ancora sia una bufala)


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> ...............................
> Gli inglesi non avevano la valuta "euro" già prima.Dagli anni ottanta assemblavano auto giapponesi da vendere in Europa continentale,avvantaggiandosi con le agevolazioni doganali che aggiravano i pesanti dazi; insomma,pur avendo la banca d'Inghilterra partecipazioni nella Bce (assurdo ma è così ) come tutti gli stati che "investono" in aziende  private (e la Bce è privata: delle banche), ha tutto l'interesse ad allineare la lira sterlina all'euro.Come del resto è il destino del dollaro usa.
> Se il popolo inglese ha votato per l'uscita dalla ue, avrà avuto dei buoni motivi; Farage da anni ,per esempio, li esponeva,primo fra tutti credo sia il saldo tra quanto viene chiesto ai sudditi di sua maestà la regina per far parte della congrega e, quanto in termini di "benefici",  compresi i vincoli di accoglienza e assistenza agli immigrati dell'area Schengen ,potessero fruire.Sicuramente nel medio/lungo termine il risparmio sarà tangibile,come l'aumento delle esportazioni made in england ....


mah 
intanto mi sembra che aziende di notevole importanza stiano dmantellando le sedi in great britain per portarle altrove ..mah 
vedremo per ora agli inglesi nessun beneficio considerevole se non la soddisfazione di aver fatto notizia...per ora una vittoria di pirro


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mah
> intanto mi sembra che aziende di notevole importanza stiano dmantellando le sedi in great britain per portarle altrove ..mah
> vedremo per ora agli inglesi nessun beneficio considerevole se non la soddisfazione di aver fatto notizia...per ora una vittoria di pirro


per ora nessuna smobilitazione significativa e riacquisto della piena possibilità di decidere chi far entrare sul suolo patrio.

al momento, un pieno trionfo.     attendiamo gli esiti della Catalexit e vediamo che succede


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Integra questi
> http://www.theunknownbutnothidden.c...hool-girls-acting-indecently-male-friends/?AB
> 
> (spero ancora sia una bufala)


mai pensato che ci siano margini di integrazione con questi soggetti


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> per ora nessuna smobilitazione significativa e riacquisto della piena possibilità di decidere chi far entrare sul suolo patrio.
> 
> al momento, un pieno trionfo.     attendiamo gli esiti della Catalexit e vediamo che succede


perplesso il trionfo c'e' solo nella tua capoccia :rotfl:


----------



## stany (6 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mah
> intanto mi sembra che aziende di notevole importanza stiano dmantellando le sedi in great britain per portarle altrove ..mah
> vedremo per ora agli inglesi nessun beneficio considerevole se non la soddisfazione di aver fatto notizia...per ora una vittoria di pirro


Bah....questo non si legge da alcuna parte.
Invece le misure sull'immigrazione stanno portando benefici e risparmi all'erario.
Inizialmente ci saranno sacrifici da fare, indubbiamente , ma di certo i benefici non si vedono dopo poco più di un anno;ad oggi i dati macroeconomici dicono che vi sia un lieve rallentamento, ma i dati aggregati, come sempre di difficile lettura, non ci dicono per esempio, che il taglio alla spesa pubblica deriva in buona parte alla rivisitazione dell'estensione dell'assistenza sanitaria per tutti,stante che sia più difficile ottenere la doppia cittadinanza.
Uno degli effetti tra i più evidenti pare sia la difficoltà a trovare cittadini comunitari per raccogliere la frutta! Nessuno pare capire gli sviluppi invece sulle aziende lì presenti ,che assemblano o producono manufatti ; il punto è costituito dai dazi doganali,ma siccome la terra di Albione è anche un mercato per la vendita di prodotti tedeschi,francesi o italiani, ben si capisce come non convenga tirare troppo la corda. In sostanza la brexit avrà effetti economici, prevaletemene riferiti al welfare,nel senso del risparmio e, come si sa, questa è una delle principali  fonti della spesa pubblica. Gli " investimenti pubblici" invece,non essendo sottoposti da sempre (come invece in italy al  rapporto 3% debito/pil )al vaglio di Bruxelles, non cambieranno di molto nel criterio di gestione;se non contingentemente all'indirizzo politico del momento.


----------



## brenin (6 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> per ora nessuna smobilitazione significativa e *riacquisto della piena possibilità di decidere chi far entrare sul suolo patrio*.
> 
> al momento, un pieno trionfo.     attendiamo gli esiti della Catalexit e vediamo che succede


Sul grassetto.... la partecipazione o meno all'unione europea non ha nulla a che vedere sulla possibilità di decidere chi accgoliere o meno.... tant'è che Francia e Spagna ( per citarne due ) hanno chiuso i porti ( anche alle ong ). Come ben puoi immaginare il prioblema è solo ed esclusivamente dipendente dall'inettitudine della classe politica che ci governa.


----------



## brenin (6 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perplesso il trionfo c'e' solo nella tua capoccia :rotfl:


ed oltre la Catalexit anche la Lombardia ha organizzato un referendum per il prossimo mese....


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto.... la partecipazione o meno all'unione europea non ha nulla a che vedere sulla possibilità di decidere chi accgoliere o meno.... tant'è che Francia e Spagna ( per citarne due ) hanno chiuso i porti ( anche alle ong ). Come ben puoi immaginare il prioblema è solo ed esclusivamente dipendente dall'inettitudine della classe politica che ci governa.


proprio il fatto che Francia soprattutto e Spagna possano permettersi di dire no alle navi degli schiavi, mentre si crocifigge l'Ungheria che chiede giustamente i danni per essere stata costretta a murare i propri confini meridionali dimostra ulteriormente che l'UE è dannosa oltre che inutile.

quindi molto bene hanno fatto i britannici a sbarazzarsene.


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> ed oltre la Catalexit anche la Lombardia ha organizzato un referendum per il prossimo mese....


vabbeh il referendum lombardo fa ancora più ridere della Catalexit.    parlando di cose serie, immaginati che effetto domino avrebbe la Catalexit, se per assurdo dovesse passare.

avresti quasi immediatamente le secessioni di Euskadi,Corsica,Fiandre, forse Bretagna e Voralberg.

e lì ridiamo.


----------



## stany (6 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto.... la partecipazione o meno all'unione europea non ha nulla a che vedere sulla possibilità di decidere chi accgoliere o meno.... tant'è che Francia e Spagna ( per citarne due ) hanno chiuso i porti ( anche alle ong ). Come ben puoi immaginare il prioblema è solo ed esclusivamente dipendente dall'inettitudine della classe politica che ci governa.


Stiamo dicendo che viene reintrodotto il passaporto anche per i comunitari ; gli extra penso avessero difficoltà anche prima, ad entrare nell'isola!
In sostanza entreranno (come in Australia) solo figure professionali necessarie e/o qualificate.


----------



## brenin (6 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo che viene reintrodotto il passaporto anche per i comunitari ; gli extra penso avessero difficoltà anche prima, ad entrare nell'isola!
> In sostanza entreranno (come in Australia) solo figure professionali necessarie e/o qualificate.


Mi scuso, mi riferivo alla libertà di scegliere su chi far entrare o meno in merito ai flussi migratori dall'Africa.... 
Gli inglesi potranno scegliere di far entrare chi vogliono, però alcuni di loro dovranno rendersi conto che non potranno più rifiutare lavori a loro dire " degradanti " sino ad oggi svolti da stranieri ( parte dei quali decisamente sottopagati rispetto ai british ) .... il problema è molto complesso, a parte gli isterismi ( da ambo le parti ) bisogna attendere qualche anno prima di tirare le somme . Va altresì considerato che effetto avrà la Brexit sulla City ( penso che tra un anno si potrà avere un quadro abbastanza preciso ).


----------



## brenin (6 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> proprio il fatto che Francia soprattutto e Spagna possano permettersi di dire no alle navi degli schiavi, mentre si crocifigge l'Ungheria che chiede giustamente i danni per essere stata costretta a murare i propri confini meridionali dimostra ulteriormente che l'UE è dannosa oltre che inutile.
> 
> quindi molto bene hanno fatto i britannici a sbarazzarsene.


A dire il vero è presto per dire che abbiano fatto bene a sbarazzarsene, aspettiamo almeno 18 mesi ancora.... 
Sono tanti i problemi che potranno sorgere ( mi riferisco a livello economico/finanziario ), a cominciare da un ipotetico pareggio euro/sterlina ed al conseguente pericolo di acquisizioni estere di società inglesi ( oltre alle centinaia già effettuate negli ultimi anni, tra cui l'aeroporto di Heathrow o la società di trasporti dei famosi  bus rossi  londinesi, alle più prestigiose marche di whisky e così via ) che porterebbero un minor gettito fiscale nelle casse dell'erario britannico.


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> A dire il vero è presto per dire che abbiano fatto bene a sbarazzarsene, aspettiamo almeno 18 mesi ancora....
> Sono tanti i problemi che potranno sorgere ( mi riferisco a livello economico/finanziario ), a cominciare da un ipotetico pareggio euro/sterlina ed al conseguente pericolo di acquisizioni estere di società inglesi ( oltre alle centinaia già effettuate negli ultimi anni, tra cui l'aeroporto di Heathrow o la società di trasporti dei famosi  bus rossi  londinesi, alle più prestigiose marche di whisky e così via ) che porterebbero un minor gettito fiscale nelle casse dell'erario britannico.


noi siamo prigionieri dell'UE e siamo stati e siamo tuttora depredati da francesi e tedeschi.    e senza diritto di reciprocità, come il caso STX dimostra.

una volta riacquisita la piena sovranità, cosa impedirebbe ai britannici di blindare le aziende dei settori strategici come difesa od energia?


----------



## stany (6 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi scuso, mi riferivo alla libertà di scegliere su chi far entrare o meno in merito ai flussi migratori dall'Africa....
> Gli inglesi potranno scegliere di far entrare chi vogliono, però alcuni di loro dovranno rendersi conto che non potranno più rifiutare lavori a loro dire " degradanti " sino ad oggi svolti da stranieri ( parte dei quali decisamente sottopagati rispetto ai british ) .... il problema è molto complesso, a parte gli isterismi ( da ambo le parti ) bisogna attendere qualche anno prima di tirare le somme . Va altresì considerato che effetto avrà la Brexit sulla City ( penso che tra un anno si potrà avere un quadro abbastanza preciso ).


Effetto benefico sul caporalato: gli autoctoni verranno retribuiti dignitosamente per raccogliere le fragole (anche lì c'è disoccupazione). A Villa Literno nessun bianco si può (poteva) mettere in competizione con un africano nero,nella raccolta dei pomodori; non per il salario al ribasso,ma proprio per la produzione! Se vorranno gli africani o pakistani, perché più produttivi o adattabili,  o stranieri che svolgano lavori disdegnati dai residenti,allora dovranno pagare il giusto (salvo le solite scappatoie). Ci sarà maggior tracciabilità e controllo del lavoro fuorilegge; che ciò incida nei conti  degli operatori economici,ci sta: anche da noi la Cirio o altri produttori (e non solo al sud) sfruttano le maglie delle leggi sulle tutele del lavoro,ma noi siamo in um contesto comunitario; perdipiù,con una valuta che non controlliamo.

La finanza massonicoafiosa della city: stante che sia il centro mondiale degli affari leciti e non (camuffati), poco o nulla cambierà: anzi, diverrà a tutti gli effetti il porto franco sul cui tavolo continueranno a giocarsi le partite sporche delle democrazie rappresentative europee (parlo evidentemente di transazioni triangolate.... ecc
..e vai un poco a chiederne contezza a quelli che ,già prima levavano le castagne dal fuoco agli altri); i dazi "anche" per le merci subiranno le valutazioni adatte da parte degli attori,questo sì.Ma stiamo parlando non di prodotti,di manufatti , ma dell'immateriale,della camera di compensazione degli affari sporchi delle facce pulite. Altro che oro dei nazisti nei forzieri svizzzeri, o dei miliardi di dollari di Saddam Hussein.
Inoltre i britannici (inglesi) agiranno ancor più facilmente sulle legislazioni finanziarie,per conservare il monopolio che la city rappresenta nel genere

I soldi non hanno passaporto, le persone si!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> ed oltre la Catalexit anche la Lombardia ha organizzato un referendum per il prossimo mese....


non sapevo


----------



## brenin (6 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non sapevo


qui:  http://www.regione.lombardia.it/wps/portal/istituzionale/HP/istituzione/referendum-autonomia

trovi tutte le informazionid el caso.


----------



## feather (7 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> I soldi non hanno passaporto, le persone si!


Ma sono le persone che portano i soldi. 
In generale credo non sia possibile avere libero scambio di merci e valuta senza il libero transito delle persone fisiche.
Il mondo non è più quello di 30 anni fa. La produzione è tutta delocalizzata altrove. Inclusa quella del cibo. Gli investimenti sono da tempo senza frontiere. 
Pensare di poter sprangare le porte di casa con un economia del 2017 mi pare follia.
Concordo però che l'apertura delle frontiere è stata gestita col culo. Ma chiuderle non è la soluzione, anzi.


----------



## stany (7 Settembre 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Ma sono le persone che portano i soldi.
> In generale credo non sia possibile avere libero scambio di merci e valuta senza il libero transito delle persone fisiche.
> Il mondo non è più quello di 30 anni fa. La produzione è tutta delocalizzata altrove. Inclusa quella del cibo. Gli investimenti sono da tempo senza frontiere.
> Pensare di poter sprangare le porte di casa con un economia del 2017 mi pare follia.
> Concordo però che l'apertura delle frontiere è stata gestita col culo. Ma chiuderle non è la soluzione, anzi.


I migranti economici non portano capitali....I capitali si spostano da sempre più agevolmente delle persone; almeno dall'avvento delle Repubbliche Marinare (parlando del nostro paese).I titoli a garanzia erano (come oggi) nient'altro che carta,in valore convenzionale con l'oro cui facevano riferimento (eggià
..pure allora era più facile maneggiare la carta dei lingotti del prezioso metallo).
Oggi,con l'ausilio dell'informatica (da almeno venticinque anni;ricordo ancora le telescriventi...), in piena epoca di valute dematerializzate ,virtuali, non circolanti nei tagli convenzionali come fossero valute emesse da stati sovrani, (e sto parlando di Bitcoin,per esempio), si può capire come un Soros ,o un Buffet o un Gekko (per attingere alla cinematografia), possano spostare,disporre ed investire di masse di capitali finanziari ,con un semplice click.E non hanno passaporto nemmeno quelle transazioni non limpide che avvengono ,per esempio alle Kaiman, ma anche a Vaduz o Ginevra.....


----------



## brenin (8 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> I migranti economici non portano capitali....I capitali si spostano da sempre più agevolmente delle persone; almeno dall'avvento delle Repubbliche Marinare (parlando del nostro paese).I titoli a garanzia erano (come oggi) nient'altro che carta,in valore convenzionale con l'oro cui facevano riferimento (eggià
> ..pure allora era più facile maneggiare la carta dei lingotti del prezioso metallo).
> Oggi,con l'ausilio dell'informatica (da almeno venticinque anni;ricordo ancora le telescriventi...), in piena epoca di valute dematerializzate ,virtuali, non circolanti nei tagli convenzionali come fossero valute emesse da stati sovrani, (e sto parlando di Bitcoin,per esempio), si può capire come un Soros ,o un Buffet o un Gekko (per attingere alla cinematografia), possano spostare,disporre ed investire di masse di capitali finanziari ,con un semplice click.E *non hanno passaporto nemmeno quelle transazioni non limpide che avvengono ,per esempio alle Kaiman, ma anche a Vaduz o Ginevra....*.


Sul grassetto ci sarebbe da scriverne..... i personaggi che hai citato, per poter effettuare le consuete " scorribande " finanziarie hanno avuto e sempre avranno bisogno dell'appoggio " politico e finanziario " di diversi Stati sovrani... il nostro " professore " bolognese ne avrebbe da raccontare ( ad esempio su come Soros massacrò la lira qualche decennio fa grazie alla sconsiderata politica monetaria attuata da Ciampi o sulle cessione alle multinazionali estere delle aziende Iri.... ). Una considerazione finale, che non suona come giustificativo alla speculazione " selvaggia " ( e talvolta ricattatoria ) attuata dai raiders : lo fanno perchè le normative/regole/leggi in materia glielo permettono ; non vado oltre sul " perchè " glielo permettano.....


----------



## stany (8 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto ci sarebbe da scriverne..... i personaggi che hai citato, per poter effettuare le consuete " scorribande " finanziarie hanno avuto e sempre avranno bisogno dell'appoggio " politico e finanziario " di diversi Stati sovrani... il nostro " professore " bolognese ne avrebbe da raccontare ( ad esempio su come Soros massacrò la lira qualche decennio fa grazie alla sconsiderata politica monetaria attuata da Ciampi o sulle cessione alle multinazionali estere delle aziende Iri.... ). Una considerazione finale, che non suona come giustificativo alla speculazione " selvaggia " ( e talvolta ricattatoria ) attuata dai raiders : lo fanno perchè le normative/regole/leggi in materia glielo permettono ; non vado oltre sul " perchè " glielo permettano.....


Ho lavorato in una azienda del Gruppo Eni,che aveva rilevato quella privata in cui stavo da anni.Dopo alcuni anni venne ceduta ai francesi i quali,erano interessati esclusivamente al portafoglio clienti; dopo poco chiusero e trasferirono in Francia le lavorazioni. Lascio immaginare tutte le speculazioni avvenute nei vari passaggi aziendali.Ciò avveniva a cavallo e subito dopo il periodo di "Tangentopoli" ; tanto è vero che ritrovammo il presidente della nostra società (divenuto nel mentre vicepresidente Eni) alla sbarra sotto Di Pietro.
Ma coi francesi fu pure peggio: il presidente generale del gruppo acquisitore fu costretto a dimettersi perché "rubava" (ed era in quei tempi il manager più pagato d'Europa!).Risultato: crollo delle azioni  alla borsa, licenziamento di ventimila addetti (la.malversazione del presidente era chiaramente un sintomo,non la causa).Ma,quello francese di fatto era un gruppo privato,mentre l'Eni era stata da poco privatizzata (tramite il referendum per l'abolizione delle partecipazioni statali).Il risultato ce l'abbiamo sotto gli occhi: dopo vent'anni in questo paese pochi residuali settori strategici sono ancora controllati dallo stato. E questo ha inciso sugli investimenti (un esempio è Riva che nella siderurgia ha raschiato il fondo del barile senza investire in sicurezza:vedasi Taranto) a medio lungo termine,sulla ricerca,con evidenti effetti occupazionali.Forse erano meglio i tempi dell'IRI e dell'Egam...nonostante tutto i frutti della speculazione derivante dalla commistione pubblico privato restavano sul territorio (bisognava solo renderli efficienti e molto spesso è stato fatto ma questo è un altro discorso ).La "cartolarizzazione" delle aziende pubbliche, giustificata con "l'Europa lo vuole" ,abbiamo visto dove ci ha portato: non abbiamo un settore chimico e siderurgico all'altezza degli altri "grandi" d'Europa,le aziende private
 dopo aver munto lo stato per decenni hanno delocalizzato (Fiat auto
.Ma la Renault è nazionalizzata!) paradossalmente ottenendo incentivi per legge ,fino a tre anni fa....
Salvo poche eccezioni non esistono in Italia figure illuminate com'era un Mattei (per rimanere nell'ENI),ma nemmeno una tradizione ed una scuola tali per cui gli interessi nazionali non vengano sempre sottoposti agli effetti de: "Ce lo chiede l'Europa"....di questi soggetti politici dominati dal pensiero unico, trasformisti,divenuti più realisti del re!
Ripeto: ci stanno facendo rimpiangere i Moro ,i Fanfani,ma anche i Craxi......(Non certo il prof
 di Bologna ,antesignano ed artefice del nuovo corso europeista).


----------



## brenin (8 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ho lavorato in una azienda del Gruppo Eni,che aveva rilevato quella privata in cui stavo da anni.Dopo alcuni anni venne ceduta ai francesi i quali,erano interessati esclusivamente al portafoglio clienti; dopo poco chiusero e trasferirono in Francia le lavorazioni. Lascio immaginare tutte le speculazioni avvenute nei vari passaggi aziendali.Ciò avveniva a cavallo e subito dopo il periodo di "Tangentopoli" ; tanto è vero che ritrovammo il presidente della nostra società (divenuto nel mentre vicepresidente Eni) alla sbarra sotto Di Pietro.
> Ma coi francesi fu pure peggio: il presidente generale del gruppo acquisitore fu costretto a dimettersi perché "rubava" (ed era in quei tempi il manager più pagato d'Europa!).Risultato: crollo delle azioni  alla borsa, licenziamento di ventimila addetti (la.malversazione del presidente era chiaramente un sintomo,non la causa).Ma,quello francese di fatto era un gruppo privato,mentre l'Eni era stata da poco privatizzata (tramite il referendum per l'abolizione delle partecipazioni statali).Il risultato ce l'abbiamo sotto gli occhi: dopo vent'anni in questo paese pochi residuali settori strategici sono ancora controllati dallo stato. E questo ha inciso sugli investimenti (un esempio è Riva che nella siderurgia ha raschiato il fondo del barile senza investire in sicurezza:vedasi Taranto) a medio lungo termine,sulla ricerca,con evidenti effetti occupazionali.Forse erano meglio i tempi dell'IRI e dell'Egam...nonostante tutto i frutti della speculazione derivante dalla commistione pubblico privato restavano sul territorio (bisognava solo renderli efficienti e molto spesso è stato fatto ma questo è un altro discorso ).La "cartolarizzazione" delle aziende pubbliche, giustificata con "l'Europa lo vuole" ,abbiamo visto dove ci ha portato: non abbiamo un settore chimico e siderurgico all'altezza degli altri "grandi" d'Europa,le aziende private
> dopo aver munto lo stato per decenni hanno delocalizzato (Fiat auto
> .Ma la Renault è nazionalizzata!) paradossalmente ottenendo incentivi per legge ,fino a tre anni fa....
> ...


Sul grassetto.... alla Francia non hanno chiesto niente, e da parte loro hanno l' A.P.E. ( agenzia delle partecipazioni statali ) che ha operato ed opera come vuole ( vedasi caso PSA - finanziamenti statali sotto forma di aumento capitale sociale unilaterale escludendo dall'aumento gli altri azionisti - per citarne solo uno.... od il caso Renault ove l'allora ministro Macron fece operazioni " ostili " nei confronti degli altri azionisti, la lista è lunghissima ! ). 
E noi abbiamo gli Angelino,  Matteo, Beppe.... :sbatti:


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2017)

diceva un saggio che fino a che i Romani hanno creduto a Romolo e Remo, hanno dominato il mondo.

quando hanno cominciato a dimenticare chi erano e a fare i cosmopoliti, sono morti.

l'Amor di Patria sarà anche da ingenui romantici, ma chi ha ancora in mente l'interesse nazionale sta vincendo la battaglia globale, chi fa le cose perchè "Ce lo chiede l'Europa" sta perdendo.


----------



## brenin (8 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> diceva un saggio che fino a che i Romani hanno creduto a Romolo e Remo, hanno dominato il mondo.
> 
> quando hanno cominciato a dimenticare chi erano e a fare i cosmopoliti, sono morti.
> 
> l'Amor di Patria sarà anche da ingenui romantici, ma *chi ha ancora in mente l'interesse nazionale *sta vincendo la battaglia globale, chi fa le cose perchè "Ce lo chiede l'Europa" sta perdendo.


Perplesso..... da qualunque parte osservi, non c'è nessuno dei nostri politicanti che sappia cos'è l'interesse nazionale ( se dipendesse da loro, e se potessero, avrebbero già venduto la metà del patrimonio artistico nazionale ).... tieni conto che oramai " da (s)vendere " , a livello di aziende, ci è rimasta solo Alitalia..... Non abbiamo nessuno con le p.... , duro da ammettere, ma è così.


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Perplesso..... da qualunque parte osservi, non c'è nessuno dei nostri politicanti che sappia cos'è l'interesse nazionale ( se dipendesse da loro, e se potessero, avrebbero già venduto la metà del patrimonio artistico nazionale ).... tieni conto che oramai " da (s)vendere " , a livello di aziende, ci è rimasta solo Alitalia..... Non abbiamo nessuno con le p.... , duro da ammettere, ma è così.


70 anni di campagna culturale antinazionale producono questi risultati.    invertire la tendenza è difficilissimo anche perchè appunto mancano persone che sappiano credibilmente rivestire il ruolo.

si deve partire dal basso e riconoscere che tutto quello che è stato insegnato dalla cultura dominante va mandsato al macero.


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2017)

nel frattempo, in Svezia ma non solo lì....

http://www.occhidellaguerra.it/terroristi-tornano-casa-leuropa-deciso-aiutarli/


----------



## brenin (8 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel frattempo, in Svezia ma non solo lì....
> 
> http://www.occhidellaguerra.it/terroristi-tornano-casa-leuropa-deciso-aiutarli/










ritornerà in auge il cavallo di Troia.....


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2017)

no qui siamo ad uno step successivo.   non serve nemmeno Ulisse, basta un ministro mezzosangue che non si rende conto di quello che dice.

questa qui fa concorrenza a quell'altra impastra del sindaco di Barcellona che fa le prediche contro la "turistificazione" e benedice l'arrivo degli schiavi.....


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2017)

quello che MSF non vede

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...uitati-che-nessuno-vuole-salvare-1439679.html


----------



## feather (11 Settembre 2017)

Ma nel 2017 siamo ancora a discutere dell'interesse nazionale? Del nostro orticello vs quello dello 'straniero'..?


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Ma nel 2017 siamo ancora a discutere dell'interesse nazionale? Del nostro orticello vs quello dello 'straniero'..?


Non credo sia solo l'Italia a farlo.


----------



## feather (11 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia solo l'Italia a farlo.


È questo il dramma....


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Ma nel 2017 siamo ancora a discutere dell'interesse nazionale? Del nostro orticello vs quello dello 'straniero'..?





danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia solo l'Italia a farlo.





feather ha detto:


> È questo il dramma....


no.
 il dramma è che l'Italia e forse la Grecia sono gli unici che NON stanno curando il "proprio orticello" mentre gli altri non fanno altro da 20 anni almeno.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.
> il dramma è che l'Italia e forse la Grecia sono gli unici che NON stanno curando il "proprio orticello" mentre gli altri non fanno altro da 20 anni almeno.


Toglierei il forse alla Grecia.


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Toglierei il forse alla Grecia.


credo tu abbia ragione.    ma gli effetti dell'abbraccio acritico all'europeismo sono questi.

l'Italia penso sia l'unico tra i principali paesi europei a non avere un movimento coerentemente euroscettico e per favore non citatemi la Lega o il M5S che mi metto a ridere.


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2017)

*sempre dalla Svezia*

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/svezia-concerto-sole-donne-evitare-rischio-stupri-1452035.html


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2017)

I gay possono andare??


----------



## insane (13 Ottobre 2017)

E le lesbiche? E i gender fluids??


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2017)

http://www.occhidellaguerra.it/80mila-donne-infibulate-italia-violenza-tenuta-nascosta/


----------



## brenin (9 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.occhidellaguerra.it/80mila-donne-infibulate-italia-violenza-tenuta-nascosta/


Con tutte le sanatorie per i clandestini degli anni scorsi ed i recenti flussi migratori la situazione penso sia oramai fuori controllo.


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2017)

occorre un controllo sistematico intanto per assicurarsi che le bambine di certe etnie vadano a scuola e che le classi siano composte in proporzioni tali da consentire a queste bambine di venire in contatto con le nostre.

temo ci siano dei grossi paletti invece per ottenere delle verifiche ginecologiche per assicurarsi che le bambine non vengano mutilate.

non credo che la situazione sia già fuori controllo, ma di certo senza una volontà ferma di arginare il fenomeno, non la vedo molto bene per il futuro anche delle nostre ragazze.


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2018)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...zione-ostacolarla-autolesionismo-1484568.html


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...zione-ostacolarla-autolesionismo-1484568.html


Un compagno di mia figlia oggi è tornato nel suo paese d'origine.
Finalmente per lui.
Arrivato in quarta elementare senza sapere una parola d'italiano è sempre rimasto ai margini della vita sociale, diventando ben presto un disadattato.
Dopo nunerosi episodi di vandalismo che hanno richiesto anche l'intervento delle forze dell'ordine, il tutto nell'indifferenza dei genitori che non avevano tempo da dedicargli dovendo lavorare da mattina a sera tardi, è tornato dai nonni nel paese in cui era nato.
Anche mia figlia ha convenuto che non c'era altra soluzione per lui, stava troppo male qui.
Questa è solo una delle tante storie con cui sono venuto a contatto.
Noi trattiamo sempre l'immigrazione come una risorsa da sfruttare ma dietro la maschera del benessere economico derivante dal lavoro ci sono persone che nascondono una vita affettiva obbligatoriamente di merda.
E questo crea non pochi problemi, soprattutto a carico della seconda generazione.
Questa è solo uno dei vari problemi che insieme ad altri raramente vengono citati quando si fa la consueta propaganda mediatica a favore dell'immigrazione.


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un compagno di mia figlia oggi è tornato nel suo paese d'origine.
> Finalmente per lui.
> Arrivato in quarta elementare senza sapere una parola d'italiano è sempre rimasto ai margini della vita sociale, diventando ben presto un disadattato.
> Dopo nunerosi episodi di vandalismo che hanno richiesto anche l'intervento delle forze dell'ordine, il tutto nell'indifferenza dei genitori che non avevano tempo da dedicargli dovendo lavorare da mattina a sera tardi, è tornato dai nonni nel paese in cui era nato.
> ...


l'immigrazione non è una risorsa.    fino a che si spaccerà il contrario, non ne usciamo


----------



## disincantata (18 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un compagno di mia figlia oggi è tornato nel suo paese d'origine.
> Finalmente per lui.
> Arrivato in quarta elementare senza sapere una parola d'italiano è sempre rimasto ai margini della vita sociale, diventando ben presto un disadattato.
> Dopo nunerosi episodi di vandalismo che hanno richiesto anche l'intervento delle forze dell'ordine, il tutto nell'indifferenza dei genitori che non avevano tempo da dedicargli dovendo lavorare da mattina a sera tardi, è tornato dai nonni nel paese in cui era nato.
> ...



Tristezza che un bimbo di 9 anni non sia stato aiutato ne dalla famiglia, ne dalla scuola.


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tristezza che un bimbo di 9 anni non sia stato aiutato ne dalla famiglia, ne dalla scuola.


Le insegnanti hanno fatto di tutto per inserirlo (bravissime), ma lui ha continuato ad avere comportamenti aggressivi (tipo rovesciare i banchi etc.). I compagni di classe l'hanno accolto e aiutato, ma non basta.
Lui semplicemente non voleva stare qui, in questa situazione.
I genitori lavorano e tornano a casa tardi, problema comune. Già anni fa parlavo con una persona parte di un progetto per attività extra scolastiche (ora non più finanziato) che tantissimi bambini e ragazzini restano soli in casa per lungo tempo dopo la scuola, spesso oltre le 20, restando privi di adulti di riferimento. Un'amica nigeriana di mia figlia tantissime volte restava a cena da noi nel momento in cui constatavamo che non c'erano i genitori a casa. 
Un'altra va in giro a fare atti di vandalismo (problema diffuso) con alcuni suoi coetanei. Etc etc
Stiamo crescendo generazioni senza regole e senza adulti.


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le insegnanti hanno fatto di tutto per inserirlo (bravissime), ma lui ha continuato ad avere comportamenti aggressivi (tipo rovesciare i banchi etc.). I compagni di classe l'hanno accolto e aiutato, ma non basta.
> Lui semplicemente non voleva stare qui, in questa situazione.
> I genitori lavorano e tornano a casa tardi, problema comune. Già anni fa parlavo con una persona parte di un progetto per attività extra scolastiche (ora non più finanziato) che tantissimi bambini e ragazzini restano soli in casa per lungo tempo dopo la scuola, spesso oltre le 20, restando privi di adulti di riferimento. Un'amica nigeriana di mia figlia tantissime volte restava a cena da noi nel momento in cui constatavamo che non c'erano i genitori a casa.
> Un'altra va in giro a fare atti di vandalismo (problema diffuso) con alcuni suoi coetanei. Etc etc
> Stiamo crescendo generazioni senza regole e senza adulti.


se questi ragazzini potessero crescere nella loro realtà, senza essere costretti a sradicarsi, non starebbero da soli fino a sera tardi, perchè ci sarebbero i nonni, gli zii che se ne farebbero carico fino al ritorno dei genitori.

certo, qualcuno potrebbe dire che ci sono i ricongiungimenti familiari, ma si tratterebbe di portare qui gente, spesso anziana e quindi naturalmente ancora più legata ai propri ritmi vitali, a fare sostanzialmente i badanti e basta.

emigrare è sempre stato vissuto come una tragedia anche per questo.  chè richiede tempo, tanto tempo ricreare una rete familiare che consenta ai genitori di lavorare senza abbandonare i figli in età scolare o peggio ancora in età adolescenziale, quando si sa che gli ormoni fanno reagire i ragazzi in modo talvolta aggressivo di per sè.


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Giusto per dire, solo quattro avvenimenti di cronaca recenti nella stessa zona
http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...ie_fermato_nel_milanese-182722711/?refresh_ce

http://www.ilgiorno.it/milano/cronaca/rissa-san-giuliano-1.3409790

https://www.ilcittadino.it/cronaca/...a-il-figlio/eqwPKrCRGH4QacLnZ6olx3/index.html

http://sangiuliano.milanotoday.it/spaccio-strada-arresti.html


Le conseguenze sono che gli italiani e gli altri stranieri se ne vanno e la zona sta diventando pian piano un ghetto.
Risorse comunali non ce ne sono per prevenire i problemi che si sono ora, figuriamoci quelli che verranno.
https://www.ilcittadino.it/cronaca/...-fallimento/ofgbwWpuPM3p5wqD1kEhx3/index.html

Vogliamo già scrivere il finale?

Ma con due genitori così, che figlio potrà crescere?
http://www.ilpiacenza.it/cronaca/ma...ocaina-con-il-figlio-in-auto-due-arresti.html

Ed è sempre cronaca recente della stessa zona, non sono avvenimenti diluiti su un territorio ampio.

Che risorse che non ci sono devi mettere in atto per contrastare i problemi e investire su un futuro decente?

Non dimenticando poi 
https://www.ilcittadino.it/cronaca/...-un-operaio/ABZwd5DXxMtxGHsZepimx3/index.html
(e per fortuna che l'infortunato era stato appena assunto, dopo anni di lavoro in quella ditta)


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2018)

non ho ancora avuto il tempo per approfondire la notizia sulla retata fatta a Prato per i cinesi.....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Gennaio 2018)

Io ormai guardo con molto sospetto le notizie riportate dai media mainstream. Lo scollamento di questi media con la realtà e correlato allo scollamento della classe politica con la realtà.
Grazie ad internet, però, c'è anche un'altra informazione: che poi è quella che vogliono soffocare con la bufala delle "fake news.
Io ormai mi informo prevalentemente con VoxNews: stanno provando a diffamarli in tutti i modi, ma il loro "fact checking" non lascia scampo ai detrattori.
E' anche interessante l'approccio dell'anonimo giornalista dilettante: molto rapido, tagliente, ironico e completamente a-ideologico. Un pragmatismo di stampo anglosassone che, con il politically correct, hanno perso anche nei Paesi anglosassoni.


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io ormai guardo con molto sospetto le notizie riportate dai media mainstream. Lo scollamento di questi media con la realtà e correlato allo scollamento della classe politica con la realtà.
> Grazie ad internet, però, c'è anche un'altra informazione: che poi è quella che vogliono soffocare con la bufala delle "fake news.
> Io ormai mi informo prevalentemente con VoxNews: stanno provando a diffamarli in tutti i modi, ma il loro "fact checking" non lascia scampo ai detrattori.
> E' anche interessante l'approccio dell'anonimo giornalista dilettante: molto rapido, tagliente, ironico e completamente a-ideologico. Un pragmatismo di stampo anglosassone che, con il *politically correc*t, hanno perso anche nei Paesi anglosassoni.



Vuoi un esempio divertente di cosa comporta l'applicazione del politically correct ideologico sul giornalismo nel tempo?

Questo è del 2005
http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...azza-gli-scienziati-negano-che-esista-ma.html

Questo di oggi
http://www.repubblica.it/scienze/20...anca_non_esiste_secondo_la_scienza-186782903/

Molto differenti i toni, le motivazioni e le conclusioni. Il primo oggi non sarebbe pubblicabile sulla stessa testata.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi un esempio divertente di cosa comporta l'applicazione del politically correct ideologico sul giornalismo nel tempo?
> 
> Questo è del 2005
> http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...azza-gli-scienziati-negano-che-esista-ma.html
> ...


Incredibile.
Negare l'esistenza delle razze umane è come negare che il sole scalda e illumina la terra.


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi un esempio divertente di cosa comporta l'applicazione del politically correct ideologico sul giornalismo nel tempo?
> 
> Questo è del 2005
> http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...azza-gli-scienziati-negano-che-esista-ma.html
> ...


le conclusioni sono che un senegalese che va a vivere in Norvegia deve seguire un'alimentazione specifica, perchè la pigmentazione della sua pelle non è adatta alla possibilità di assorbimento della luce solare in quel luogo e quindi è più esposto a problemi di sintetizzazione della vitamina D e a tutte le malattie legate alla carenza di detta vitamina.

idem il norvegese che va a stare in Senegal, è a maggior rischio di malattie degenerative dermatologiche sempre per via della pigmentazione della sua pelle.


Purtroppo l'esperienza del nazismo ha drogato la questione, per cui oggi se parli a qualcuno di razze umane, gli viene subito in mente Auschwitz ed inorridisce.   impedendo una discussione serena su dati di scienza.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Gennaio 2018)

.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi un esempio divertente di cosa comporta l'applicazione del politically correct ideologico sul giornalismo nel tempo?
> 
> Questo è del 2005
> http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...azza-gli-scienziati-negano-che-esista-ma.html
> ...


Certo perché il primo è una cazzata.
Ci sono gruppi umani che sviluppano determinate caratteristiche che possono essere positive (es. pigmentazione che evita scottature) o negative (es. predisposizione a certe malattie) così come è evidente in zone limitate o come è accaduto per le case reali con i matrimoni tra consanguinei. Questa evidenza, suffragata da studi, non può che auspicare il maggior rimescolamento possibile dei geni e non certo l’isolamento.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo perché il primo è una cazzata.
> Ci sono gruppi umani che sviluppano determinate caratteristiche che possono essere positive (es. pigmentazione che evita scottature) o negative (es. predisposizione a certe malattie) così come è evidente in zone limitate o come è accaduto per le case reali con i matrimoni tra consanguinei. Questa evidenza, suffragata da studi, non può che auspicare il maggior rimescolamento possibile dei geni e non certo l’isolamento.


Perché il primo è una cazzata e il secondo no?
Stesso argomento, stesso giornale.
Una volta pubblica una cazzata, un'altra una cosa giusta.
A me viene il sospetto che non abbia mai fatto informazione ma manipolizazione e propaganda adeguandola ai tempi e alle necessità. Oggi va di moda propagandare le virtu' del rimescolamento e negare le diversità (che io trovo invece arricchenti)
E quindi prendo le distanze anche dal secondo oltre che dal primo.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2018)

In effetti bastava semplicemente dire che il termine razza per la specie umana  non ha più alcun senso in quanto nella storia umana ci sono stati vari rimescolamenti genetici, ma è piu' corretto usare quello di gruppo etnico o etnia, che individua differenze culturali, linguistiche, religiose oltreché spesso nell'uso comune anche morfologiche, che il dibattito su questo argomento è acceso da anni e risente anche di influenze ideologiche che rendono complesso dare una definizione univoca.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2018)

I gruppi etnici per dire ci permettono di ascrivere Trump a quello tedesco - la maggioranza negli Usa - e non a quello ispanico.
Coerentemente con la logics popolare anche a guardarlo ce lo vediamo più a un tavolo dell'Oktober Fest che a una festa delle Quinze. I gruppi etnici ci permettono di riconoscere un aborigeno o un nativo americano dai suoi colonizzatori e a ben guardare neppure somaticamente  avremmo avuto grandi difficoltà a farlo.  E chi è stato a Capoverde sa ben distinguere un nativo dal luogo da un senegalese, gruppo etnico molto attivo sulle isole nella vendita di souvenir senegalesi e spesso  scambiato per locale dai turisti più superficiali e frettolosi (cosa che fa incazzare molti Capoverdiani che le differenze le riconoscono e le sottolineano).
Allo stesso modo l'immagine di un Gesù Cristo biondo e con gli occhi azzurri che andava di moda qualche decennio fa oggi viene valutata come grottesca dato che Gesù non era sicuramente con queste caratteristiche fisiche.
Anche i rom hanno caratterische somatiche che li rendono riconoscibili, oltre a quelle culturali etc.
Gli italiani?
No, gli italiani sono un popolo dal punto di vista somatico multietnico da sempre. Non abbiamo caratteristiche somatiche definibili in quanto siamo stati oggetto di numerose dominazioni nei secoli che ci hanno resi molto diversi l'uno dall'altro.
Insomma siamo un bel crogiolo e forse per questo riconoscibilissimi.
Per dire, in un aeroporto un gruppo di italiani lo riconosci subito: uno alto, uno basso, uno magro, uno biondo, uno moro, uno bello, uno brutto...
Se becchi gli olandesi invece avrai persone mediamente tutte alte e un po' più belle della media, il tutto merito però della variazione clinale.
Malgrado questo in Italia siamo ancora in grado di distinguere la presenza di numerosi gruppi etnici, con differenze culturali, linguistiche, religiose o di usi e costumi.
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categoria:Gruppi_etnici_in_Italia
Anche il termine razzismo andrebbe aggiornato, preferendo i più adeguati etnocentrismo e xenofobia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I gruppi etnici per dire ci permettono di ascrivere Trump a quello tedesco - la maggioranza negli Usa - e non a quello ispanico.
> Stranamente con la logica attuale ma coerentemente con quella popolare anche a guardarlo ce lo vediamo più a un tavolo dell'Oktober Fest che a una festa delle Quinze. I gruppi etnici ci permettono di riconoscere un aborigeno o un nativo americano dai suoi colonizzatori e a ben guardare neppure somaticamente  avremmo avuto grandi difficoltà a farlo  E chi è stato a Capoverde sa ben distinguere un nativo dal luogo da un senegalese, gruppo etnico molto attivo sulle isole nella vendita di souvenir senegalesi e spesso  scambiato per locale dai turisti più superficiali e frettolosi (cosa che fa incazzare molti Capoverdiani che le differenze le riconoscono e le sottolineano).
> Allo stesso modo l'immagine di un Gesù Cristo biondo e con gli occhi azzurri che andava di moda qualche decennio fa oggi viene valutata come grottesca dato che Gesù non era sicuramente con queste caratteristiche fisiche.


il ciuffo ribelle di Donald , la moquette di Berlusconi, a che gruppo etnico li attribuisci


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il ciuffo ribelle di Donald , la moquette di Berlusconi, a che gruppo etnico li attribuisci


Non sono io a farlo.
Trump è di origini tedesche.
Berlusconi è italiano.
Questi i gruppi etnici presenti negli Usa
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categoria:Gruppi_etnici_negli_Stati_Uniti_d%27America

Alcuni ovviamente sono minoranze.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2018)

Comunque l'esistenza di differenze tra gruppi di uomini nel mondo è confermata da studi come questo, ben più rilevanti come impatto rispetto al resto )
http://www.strettoweb.com/2011/12/i...ia-e-nei-primi-posti-male-gli-asiatici/20259/


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo perché il primo è una cazzata.
> Ci sono gruppi umani che sviluppano determinate caratteristiche che possono essere positive (es. pigmentazione che evita scottature) o negative (es. predisposizione a certe malattie) così come è evidente in zone limitate o come è accaduto per le case reali con i matrimoni tra consanguinei. Questa evidenza, suffragata da studi, non può che auspicare il maggior rimescolamento possibile dei geni e non certo l’isolamento.


Sono le variazioni clinali che intervengono sugli individui appartenenti alla stessa specie su influenza di caratteristiche geografiche. 
Ovviamente non si attuano nell'arco di una o due generazioni.
Non è un caso che la popolazione australiana colonizzatrice abbia problemi di tumore della pelle anche a distanza di più generazioni. Gli anglo celtici hanno conservato il loro fenotipo di origine.
Se quindi le razze nella specie umana non possono essere definite, esistono anche differenze percepibili tra popolazioni, che riguardano la prevalenza di determinate caratteristiche somatiche rispetto ad altre ovvero la manifestazione di fenotipi simili.
Vi sono poi gli aplogruppi che fornirebbero altre spiegazioni molto piu' articolate ma è troppo complicato e vi rimando ai libri di Luigi Luca Cavalli Sforza.
Ovviamente nel parlare comune è difficile introdurre correttamente termini della genetica per cui il termine razza è usato sempre in maniera impropria.
In ogni caso le variazioni geniche sono più consistenti tra individuo ed individuo che tra popolazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché il primo è una cazzata e il secondo no?
> Stesso argomento, stesso giornale.
> Una volta pubblica una cazzata, un'altra una cosa giusta.
> A me viene il sospetto che non abbia mai fatto informazione ma manipolizazione e propaganda adeguandola ai tempi e alle necessità. Oggi va di moda propagandare le virtu' del rimescolamento e negare le diversità (che io trovo invece arricchenti)
> E quindi prendo le distanze anche dal secondo oltre che dal primo.


Non so tu, ma io ero già in grado di leggere nel 2005 e ricordo l’articolo e le polemiche relative e l’immigrazione c’era già. Comunque non è che un articolo debba essere automaticamente considerato valido in base al quotidiano che lo pubblica, anzi direi che un quotidiano dovrebbe proporre diversi punti di vista.
Razza non ha solo una connotazione negativa per le conseguenze discriminatorie, ma perché non è adeguato a definire le differenze tra gli esseri umani. È certamente utile per fare un identikit. Non è utile per riconoscere un colpevole da parte dei testimoni perché le macrodifferenze rendono difficile memorizzare un individuo. È utile per fare studi sulle patologie. Il problema non è comunque usare il vocabolo razza ma stabilire caratteristiche comuni a una o più di esse per fare discriminazioni.
 Infatti trovo corretto il termine nella Costituzione e non nei discorsi dei neo-razzisti.
Poi le parole cambiano in base alla bocca (e il cervello) di chi le pronuncia. Io posso tranquillamente dire negro, ad esempio,  invece che il più politicamente corretto  nero, perché non do una connotazione negativa o discriminante, come posso dire nano ecc. Altri che vorrebbero selezionare le persone in qualunque modo in base a caratteristiche che non sono individuali, no.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so tu, ma io ero già in grado di leggere nel 2005 e ricordo l’articolo e le polemiche relative e l’immigrazione c’era già. Comunque non è che un articolo debba essere automaticamente considerato valido in base al quotidiano che lo pubblica, anzi direi che un quotidiano dovrebbe proporre diversi punti di vista.
> Razza non ha solo una connotazione negativa per le conseguenze discriminatorie, ma perché non è adeguato a definire le differenze tra gli esseri umani. È certamente utile per fare un identikit. Non è utile per riconoscere un colpevole da parte dei testimoni perché le macrodifferenze rendono difficile memorizzare un individuo. È utile per fare studi sulle patologie. Il problema non è comunque usare il vocabolo razza ma stabilire caratteristiche comuni a una o più di esse per fare discriminazioni.
> Infatti trovo corretto il termine nella Costituzione e non nei discorsi dei neo-razzisti.
> Poi le parole cambiano in base alla bocca (e il cervello) di chi le pronuncia. Io posso tranquillamente dire negro, ad esempio,  invece che il più politicamente corretto  nero, perché non do una connotazione negativa o discriminante, come posso dire nano ecc. Altri che vorrebbero selezionare le persone in qualunque modo in base a caratteristiche che non sono individuali, no.


Io direi di fare sempre riferimento ai discorsi dei genetisti.
Sono i più corretti.
http://www.meltingpot.org/Luca-Cavalli-Sforza-Il-razzismo-non-ha-fondamento.html#.WmL0x8ncnqA
Razza è un termine valido in campo zootecnico.
Repubblica da sempre non spiega, fa politica.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti bastava semplicemente dire che il termine razza per la specie umana  non ha più alcun senso in quanto nella storia umana ci sono stati vari rimescolamenti genetici, ma è piu' corretto usare quello di gruppo etnico o etnia, che individua differenze culturali, linguistiche, religiose oltreché spesso nell'uso comune anche morfologiche, che il dibattito su questo argomento è acceso da anni e risente anche di influenze ideologiche che rendono complesso dare una definizione univoca.


Appunto i termini in sé sono neutri. È l’uso che se ne fa che cambia.
Se accomuno tutti gli appartenenti a una etnia sono razzista anche se non uso razza, se discrimino i disabili mentali sono stronzo anche se li chiamo così e non deficienti o ritardati o handicappati o mongoloidi. Mentre potrei usare uno dei termini che appaiono ora inaccettabili senza discriminare.
Pensiamo a come disagio ha cambiato significato in poco tempo.
Direi che invece gli stronzi si possono definire sempre benissimo sia che dicano troia, sia che dicano libera sessualmente, sia che dicano ignorante-pezzente, sia che dicano disagiato ecc.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I gruppi etnici per dire ci permettono di ascrivere Trump a quello tedesco - la maggioranza negli Usa - e non a quello ispanico.
> Coerentemente con la logics popolare anche a guardarlo ce lo vediamo più a un tavolo dell'Oktober Fest che a una festa delle Quinze. I gruppi etnici ci permettono di riconoscere un aborigeno o un nativo americano dai suoi colonizzatori e a ben guardare neppure somaticamente  avremmo avuto grandi difficoltà a farlo.  E chi è stato a Capoverde sa ben distinguere un nativo dal luogo da un senegalese, gruppo etnico molto attivo sulle isole nella vendita di souvenir senegalesi e spesso  scambiato per locale dai turisti più superficiali e frettolosi (cosa che fa incazzare molti Capoverdiani che le differenze le riconoscono e le sottolineano).
> Allo stesso modo l'immagine di un Gesù Cristo biondo e con gli occhi azzurri che andava di moda qualche decennio fa oggi viene valutata come grottesca dato che Gesù non era sicuramente con queste caratteristiche fisiche.
> Anche i rom hanno caratterische somatiche che li rendono riconoscibili, oltre a quelle culturali etc.
> ...


Vedi che io sono più sintetica...


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto i termini in sé sono neutri. È l’uso che se ne fa che cambia.
> Se accomuno tutti gli appartenenti a una etnia sono razzista .


Quindi se uso il termine curdo o romani sono razzista?
E se do del tedesco a Trumpo pure?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi se uso il termine curdo o romani sono razzista?
> E se do del tedesco a Trumpo pure?


No. Se dico che i curdi sono eroici o vigliacchi o simpatici o antipatici lo sono, se dico Trump (e non gli alti e biondi) è stronzo non lo sono.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2018)

Ovviamente ci sono stronzi di qualsiasi nazionalità, classe sociale, livello culturale ed etnia definibile o no.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Se dico che i curdi sono eroici o vigliacchi o simpatici o antipatici lo sono, se dico Trump (e non gli alti e biondi) è stronzo non lo sono.


Sì.
Se affermo la superiorità o l'inferiorità su base etnica sono razzista o etnocentrico, se mi riferisco all'individuo esprimo un giudizio.
Per dire, se affermo che Obama è stronzo in quanto nero o Trump in quanto bianco sono razzista, se dico che Obama è stronzo come persona esprimo un giudizio personale e confutabile da chi non la pensa come me.
L'importante è non considerare Obama superiore in quanto nero o aver paura di criticarlo per la stessa ragione.
E ti assicuro che ho sentito persone farlo.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché il primo è una cazzata e il secondo no?
> Stesso argomento, stesso giornale.
> Una volta pubblica una cazzata, un'altra una cosa giusta.
> A me viene il sospetto che non abbia mai fatto informazione ma manipolizazione e propaganda adeguandola ai tempi e alle necessità. Oggi va di moda propagandare le virtu' del rimescolamento e negare le diversità (che io trovo invece arricchenti)
> E quindi prendo le distanze anche dal secondo oltre che dal primo.





danny ha detto:


> In effetti bastava semplicemente dire che il termine razza per la specie umana  non ha più alcun senso in quanto nella storia umana ci sono stati vari rimescolamenti genetici, ma è piu' corretto usare quello di gruppo etnico o etnia, che individua differenze culturali, linguistiche, religiose oltreché spesso nell'uso comune anche morfologiche, che il dibattito su questo argomento è acceso da anni e risente anche di influenze ideologiche che rendono complesso dare una definizione univoca.


che il quotidiano in questione non abbia mai fatto informazione, ma propaganda,  diamolo per assodato da decenni.

al momento, tra un norvegese ed un ghanese, tra un giapponese ed un portoghese, differenze ce ne sono ancora parecchie.

prima di arrivare alla razza unica mondiale ce ne passa ancora parecchia di acqua sotto i ponti


----------



## feather (24 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che il quotidiano in questione non abbia mai fatto informazione, ma propaganda,  diamolo per assodato da decenni.
> 
> al momento, tra un norvegese ed un ghanese, tra un giapponese ed un portoghese, differenze ce ne sono ancora parecchie.
> 
> prima di arrivare alla razza unica mondiale ce ne passa ancora parecchia di acqua sotto i ponti


tra il norvegese e il ghanese MEDIO passa differenza, specie culturare ma ci sono norvegesi rincoglioniti e ghanesi acculturati e svegli.
Andare per categorie fa risparmiare un sacco di tempo. Ma non deve essere un giudizio assoluto e irremovibile. Il beneficio del dubbio, fino a prova contraria dovrebbe essere garantito a chiunque.
Il pregudizio è appunto un pre-giudizio, non uno definitivo.


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2018)

feather ha detto:


> tra il norvegese e il ghanese MEDIO passa differenza, specie culturare ma ci sono norvegesi rincoglioniti e ghanesi acculturati e svegli.
> Andare per categorie fa risparmiare un sacco di tempo. Ma non deve essere un giudizio assoluto e irremovibile. Il beneficio del dubbio, fino a prova contraria dovrebbe essere garantito a chiunque.
> Il pregudizio è appunto un pre-giudizio, non uno definitivo.


il mio è un giudizio legato alle caratteristiche fisiche.   la pigmentazione del ghanese medio è meno efficiente in Norvegia per l'assorbimento della luce solare e quindi la sintetizzazione della vitamina D.

il livello culturale in questo contesto c'entra fava.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che il quotidiano in questione non abbia mai fatto informazione, ma propaganda,  diamolo per assodato da decenni.
> 
> *al momento, tra un norvegese ed un ghanese, tra un giapponese ed un portoghese, differenze ce ne sono ancora parecchie.*
> 
> prima di arrivare alla razza unica mondiale ce ne passa ancora parecchia di acqua sotto i ponti


In effetti... sfido chiunque a non individuare il luogo di nascita delle persone sotto ritratte basandosi solo sull'aspetto fisico.
Perché negare ciò, per esempio?


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti... sfido chiunque a non individuare il luogo di nascita delle persone sotto ritratte basandosi solo sull'aspetto fisico. Perché negare ciò, per esempio?


  il problema è che dire che tra un africano, un cinese, un italiano ci sono delle differenze non significa che uno sia inferiore o superiore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è che dire che tra un africano, un cinese, un italiano ci sono delle differenze non significa che uno sia inferiore o superiore.


 ma.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vabbeh mica ho detto pisani.....


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2018)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...ncese-pestata-nordafricani-metro-1579148.html


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...ncese-pestata-nordafricani-metro-1579148.html



E prima  dove viveva?  E' bastato un insulto,  forse un pugno, ma se è  andata prima alla polizia per 6 ore, non era tanto grave credo, per vedere all'improvviso tutto negatIvo e tutto per colpa degli extracomunitari?

Io posso capire uno diventi realista, davanti ad un sopruso, ma questo racconto ha dele lacune. Parlare di minaccia di stupro in metropolitana e con altri presenti, che l'hanno aiutata,    mi sembra eccessivo.  Magari erano due ubriachi, morì. 

Netli anni 70 a Milano i maniaci sessuali sui tram erano tantissimi, italiani . Non so se sia ancora di moda  salire su tram pieni per appoggiarsi. Io uno vecchio lo buttai giù  dal ttram con l'ombrello,  alle 7 del mattino quando mi resi conto, ero mezza addormentata e  reduce da una notte in ospedale a curare una figlia, ma anche da ragazzina ne ho incrociati diversi, anche un camionista che apri' la portiera all'improvviso con il pisello all'opera, alle due del pomeriggio.  Peggio ad una mia vicina di casa, che essendo allora sui 60 anni si vergognava  pure ad allzare la voce e lo stronzo  la seguiva fin giu' e succedeva pesso, giovane,   Cercava persino di cambiare tram lei, terrorizzata,   ma erano solo 2 le alternative allora per andare in centro. 
Non si diventa razzisti  da un giorno all'altro.  Probabilmente lo si e'  gia',  lei era fuoriposto  nel ruolo di attivista di sinistra.

E'  capitato a mia figlia uno fuori di testa 'moro '  in stazione a Milano,  lei era con amici, uno pure armato per lavoro ma non ha dovuto ricorrere a minacce.  Ci ha messo poco a bloccarlo, e chiamare la polizia, ma che vuoi che gli facciano solo perche'  e' fuori di 

Mica mia figlia e diventata razzista per uno che ha sputato verso di lei,  in stazione a Milano e moro,   Lo avesse fatto un italano  avrebbe dovuto parlare male di  tutti gli uomini italiani?

Poi e' scontato  che se non avessimo senzatetto e bivacchi, spacciatori e prostitute per strada, la maafia nigeriana e italiana,  se tutti avessero  una casa ed un lavoro, una famiglia,  staremmo tutti meglio, bisogna lavorare per questo. 

La Francia con le ex colonie e guerre  se li e' cercati tutti certi problemi. E non solo lei.  

Il degrado nei parchi o per strada e' colpa di chi  amministra e dei cittadini  inciviili, di ogni colore.  Non e' che ROMA sia messa meglio e non per colpa dei morì. 
E mica solo Roma!
Uno sforzo generale e di tutti per il bene comune, potrebbe risolvere molti molti problemi.
Mettersi nelle scarpe degli altri per capire.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2018)

si vuol far notare che il mito del buon selvaggio è per l'appunto un mito.


----------

